# Holanda, señores, Holanda



## 11kjuan (23 Oct 2022)

Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.









¿Podría Países Bajos convertirse en un narcoestado? Así es la mafia que siembra el terror y amenaza a la Casa Real


Tiroteos y decapitaciones de la Mocro Mafia siembran el miedo y ponen en jaque al gobierno de Mark Rutte, que también ha sido amenazado




www.larazon.es









*Países Bajos, bajo la sombra del narcoestado: así es la mafia que amenaza a la heredera al trono holandés*
*Tiroteos y decapitaciones de la Mocro Mafia siembran el miedo y ponen en jaque al gobierno de Mark Rutte, que también ha sido amenazado*





Agentes armados en las inmediaciones del tribunal que juzgó a miembros de la Mocro Maffia en Países Bajos acusados de haber planificado 13 asesinatos enunla guerra de drogas. FOTO: ROBIN VAN LONKHUIJSEN EFE

MIRENTXU ARROQUI
BRUSELAS
CREADA23-10-2022 | 02:01 HÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN23-10-2022 | 09:17 H
Pocos países suelen tener una imagen internacional tan *intachable *como *Holanda*. El país de los tulipanes y los zuecos aparece casi como un pequeño paraíso en la tierra debido a su alto nivel de vida, sus conquistas sociales e incluso la cercanía de sus líderes que parece ejemplificar la sencillez de vida protestante. Como muestra, que su primer ministro *Mark Rutte*, vaya al trabajo en bicicleta y parezca llevar la vida de un ciudadano corriente. Pero este páramo de prosperidad se ha visto sacudido en los últimos años por una serie de noticias que equiparan las calles de *Ámsterdam *con los ajustes de cuentas propios de los cárteles de *droga del cartel de Sinaloa, en México.*
*Noticias relacionadas*


*Matrimonio homosexual. La Princesa Amalia de los Países Bajos también será reina si se casa con una mujer*

*Narcotráfico. La conexión burgalesa del «rey de la coca» en Holanda*
La gran sacudida para opinión pública se produjo cuando el *periodista Peter R. Vries fue tiroreado en 2021 pleno centro de Ámsterdam* y acabó falleciendo debido a sus investigaciones sobre narcotráfico. Detrás de este ataque se cierne la alargada sombra de *Rodouan Taghi, la principal figura del crimen organizado en Holanda, *y que se encuentra encerrado en una prisión de máxima seguridad, pero cuyos secuaces siguen trabajando. Se sospecha que sus subordinados están detrás de las *amenazas al primer ministro, Mark Rutte,* quién ya cuenta con un dispositivo de seguridad adicional y de la joven* princesa Amalia de Holanda**.* La semana pasada se supo que la heredera al trono holandés había tenido que renunciar a su vida universitaria en Ámsterdam y* vive recluida en palacio ante el temor a un secuestro o un ataque.*
El crimen organizado en Holanda tiene nombre propio, la *Mocro Maffia*. Empezó a operar en los años 80 y 90 del pasado siglo aprovechando los puertos de Rotterdam (Holanda)y Amberes (Bélgica) como lugares estratégicos a través de los que *distribuir hachís por toda Europa.* Pero los analistas coinciden en que fue a principios de este siglo cuándo estos *grupos de origen magrebí* se vuelven más peligrosos al entrar en contacto con los *cárteles de droga latinoaméricanos* que trafican con cocaína. Sus tentáculos no dejan de crecer y también comienzan a tener contactos con el norte de África.
Esta mafia holandesa puede ser menos conocida que la italiana, americana o rusa, pero *no resulta menos peligrosa*. El termino Mocro Maffia empezó a utilizarse en 2010 para definir a estos nuevos delincuentes conectados desde Holanda y Bélgica con las principales redes del crimen organizado internacional, pero que todavía no había sembrado el pavor en las calles.

En 2012 todo cambió con la lucha intestina entre dos clanes rivales después de la *desaparición de 200 kilos de cocaína en el puerto de Amberes (Bélgica). *Esto dio pie a una serie de sangrientos ajustes de cuentas que podrían haber desencadenado el asesinato de hasta 100 personas. En el año 2016 era ya difícil que la tranquila sociedad holandesa no se percatara de la violencia de estos grupos marginales.
El jove*n Nabil Amzieb,* de tan sólo 23 años, fue asesinado en un coche y, para que no quedasen dudas sobre quién estaba detrás,* fue decapitado*. Posteriormente, su cabeza fue expuesta en una acera en Ámsterdam justo enfrente de un local habitual de las reuniones de la Mocro Mafia. Estos ajustes de cuentas han seguido propagándose en los últimos años y también han llegado a la española Costa del Sol.

*En la Costa del Sol*
En enero del año pasado, se encontró un cadáver con un disparo en la cabeza en una pedanía de *Chiclana de la Frontera.* Sus asesinos incendiaron el vehículo para no dejar huellas, el típico modus operandi de la mafia. Aunque el fallecido había declarado en un juicio contra Taghi y éste había puesto precio a su cabeza, parece que finalmente fue otra organización diferente a la Mocro Mafia, la encargada del asesinato.
¿*Se puede definir a Holanda como un narcoestado*? En 2018 la Asociación de la Policía del país (NBP por sus siglas en inglés) envió un controvertido informe al Parlamento en el que se aseguraba que el país “*cumple muchas características de un narcoestado*”. Un informe de Europol del año 2016 concluía *Holanda se había convertido en el principal núcleo del tráfico* de estupefacientes en el continente y que la gran mayoría del éxtasis que se consume en EEUU tiene su origen en laboratorios secretos del sur del país.
Las autoridades holandesas, si bien reconocen la magnitud del problema, *creen que utilizar este término es exagerado*. Defienden que los tentáculos de la Mocro Maffia no han alcanzado a sus instituciones. A pesar de que los funcionarios que vigilan los cargamentos de los puertos de Bélgica y Holanda han sido amedrentados,* todavía no se puede demostrar que políticos, empresarios, jueces e incluso altos cargos policiales hayan sido comprados por la mafia,* tal y como sí sucede en Latinoamérica. De momento, el gobierno holandés ha incrementado los fondos destinados a la policía para luchar contra el crimen organizado y esta cifra alcanzará los 100 millones a partir del año 2025.
Estas mafias *operan en entornos humildes*, muchas veces inmigrantes de segunda y tercera generación, que ven a los cabecillas de estos grupos como auténticos héroes. Comienzan a edades muy tempranas, incluso antes de haber llegado a la adolescencia, con trabajos de poca monta, a cambio de pequeñas cantidades, hasta que, desgraciadamente, su incursión en este peligroso mundo acaba costándoles la vida.


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Oct 2022)

Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.

Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.

Entre esto, la inflación del 15% y que dentro de poco van a comer gusanos, se ha quedado una Holanda preciosa.

Pero oye, que tienen la Philips y no sé qué empresas más para mirarnos por encima del hombro.

Europa de facto es ya un vertedero.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Oct 2022)

Mocro mafia aka Moros mierda


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

Ayer fui a echar gasolina a eso de las 23:30 en una low cost, se me pararon al lado dos moroccos de justo 18 años el conductor, y el pasajero no llegaba ni a 16, cara de niño total, que hablan castellano como el culo, con un clase C con matrícula del año pasado y correspondía con el último reestyling del modelo saliente.

Hablo algo de arabe e intente ayudarles, pagaron en billetes de 50€ en la máquina, hablamos sobre las leyes de las mujeres bla bla bla…

De donde sacaron dichos individuos para un coche que puede costar 50k? Sin ni siquiera hablar español correctamente??

Para más inri, su acento era de Fez, una de las ciudades más peligrosas de Morocco ..

En fin.

El triunfo del lumpen, amparado por los gobiernos que Dios sabrá por qué quieren esto para nosotros…


----------



## PEPEYE (23 Oct 2022)

Creo recordar que se hablaba de un negocio de 18..000 millones de euros anuales y ese dinero no se guarda debajo de un colchón


----------



## Pili33 (23 Oct 2022)

Holanda (Países Bajos), un paraíso fiscal y narcoestado desde hace décadas. ¡Por fin le ven las orejas al lobo!


----------



## 11kjuan (23 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Creo recordar que se hablaba de un negocio de 18..000 millones de euros anuales y ese dinero no se guarda debajo de un colchón



Legalicemos la droga, decían, que el crimen se va a acabar decían


----------



## mirym94 (23 Oct 2022)

A ver ahora como lo solucionan los buenistas cuando a ellos y políticos les toque


----------



## Pili33 (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Legalicemos la droga, decían, que el crimen se va a acabar decían



Fíjate bien: no hacen dinero vendiendo droga en Holanda, sino que la producen en Holanda y la venden en el resto de Europa. Es así.


----------



## Gotthard (23 Oct 2022)

Pues si no reaccionan con lo de la Amalia.... no lo van a hacer con nada y se merecerán lo que les pase. Para un nacionalista holandés la Casa Real de Orange es como Companys, Tarradellas y el niño del tambor todo a la vez para los nacionalistas catalufos.

De todas maneras en su favor he de decir que Paises Bajos es el unico pais de toda Europa que tiene un partido antiislamico que aboga a las claras por deportar a todos los moros fuera del pais sin dejar ni uno, sin eufemismos ni matices. Y es segunda o tercera fuerza politica en todas las elecciones, lo que pasa es que le hacen el cordon sanitario.


----------



## Merrill (23 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> lo que pasa es que le hacen el cordon sanitario.



Pues que mamen cordón sanitario y que lo sigan mamando



> Se sospecha que sus subordinados están detrás de las *amenazas al primer ministro, Mark Rutte,* quién ya cuenta con un dispositivo de seguridad adicional y de la joven* princesa Amalia de Holanda**.* La semana pasada se supo que la heredera al trono holandés había tenido que renunciar a su vida universitaria en Ámsterdam y* vive recluida en palacio ante el temor a un secuestro o un ataque.*





Me descojono de estos llevan años dando lecciones


----------



## Petruska (23 Oct 2022)

Los holandeses, que se vayan ATPC


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Oct 2022)

Los protestantes, esos seres de luz que dicen que no adoran las riquezas y tal.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ayer fui a echar gasolina a eso de las 23:30 en una low cost, se me pararon al lado dos moroccos de justo 18 años el conductor, y el pasajero no llegaba ni a 16, cara de niño total, que hablan castellano como el culo, con un clase C con matrícula del año pasado y correspondía con el último reestyling del modelo saliente.
> 
> Hablo algo de arabe e intente ayudarles, pagaron en billetes de 50€ en la máquina, hablamos sobre las leyes de las mujeres bla bla bla…
> 
> ...



Se lo pagamos nosotros los españoles.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando la mafia ataca a los gobiernos,lo que hay es una guerra de mafias.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rotterdam ha sido siempre un estercolero. Una especie de Marsella del mar del Norte. Amsterdam lo mismo, el lugar donde se blanquea buena parte del dinero sucio y sangriento del mundo, junto con la City. Luego los holandeses van de guays y empiezas a meter a manta moros, panchis y demás gente guapa del tercer mundo y de otros narcoestados. Y... chas. ¿qué podía salir mal? Pero, cuidado, que España va por el mismo camino, como no suceda un milagro.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> De donde sacaron dichos individuos para un coche que puede costar 50k? Sin ni siquiera hablar español correctamente??



Pues porque serán las larvas de alguien conectado con el majzén. Esto es, castuzos de allá. Papi es un general, mami es la concubina de un gran comerciante, el tete le corta el pelo al príncipe, mi tío es alto defuncionario... ¿Tú es que no conoces Marruecos o qué? ¡Allí la mafia cuelga casi toda de la monarquía!

En fin, vosotros y vuestra forma de juzgar. Algunos parece que sólo miréis a un lado de las cosas aposta.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (23 Oct 2022)

Que se jodan las provincias rebeldes...


----------



## aron01 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues porque serán las larvas de alguien conectado con el majzén. Esto es, castuzos de allá. Papi es un general, mami es la concubina de un gran comerciante, el tete le corta el pelo al príncipe, mi tío es alto defuncionario... ¿Tú es que no conoces Marruecos o qué? ¡Allí la mafia cuelga casi toda de la monarquía!
> 
> En fin, vosotros y vuestra forma de juzgar. Algunos parece que sólo miréis a un lado de las cosas aposta.



Tu eres bastante tonto por que en manera alguna respondes a lo que he explicado y vienes soltando tus monsergas que no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## jotace (23 Oct 2022)

Inmigrantes haciendo cosas de inmigrantes, aportando el toque multicultural y de color que tanto desean nuestros castuzos mangantes.


¿Por qué la llaman Mocro Maffia cuando es Moro Mafia?


----------



## Wojakmanuel (23 Oct 2022)

No se podía saber.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Oct 2022)

Rebeldes traidores y herejes, en el pecado les va la penitencia.


----------



## Tiresias (23 Oct 2022)

La Europa de los "mercaderes" es lo que tiene.


----------



## Wasi (23 Oct 2022)

Moros y sudacas, combo nivel 100


----------



## Bizarroff (23 Oct 2022)

Países Bajos hace muchos años que es un vertedero, cuando trabajaba en Francia, estuve unas semanas (sería sobre 1997) cerca de Ámsterdam montando unas instalaciones y me ofrecieron más veces cocaína por la calle de día de las que me han ofrecido en toda mi vida por España


----------



## Khazario (23 Oct 2022)

La culpa de toda esta mierda es de sociatas tipo Baltasar Garzón.

En los 90 desarticula la Mafia Local de cocaina en España, que se podia controlar fácilmente, para dársela a miles de mafiosos extranjeros.

Lo mismo ocurre aquí. En la Holanda de los 90 desarticularon la mafia local donde sus miembros eran holandeses, belgas, franceses y alemanes autóctonos dejando la cabeza libre para que moros camparan a sus anchas. De ahí que empezáramos a sufrir a un moro en cada puente de canal ofreciendo cocaina al oír nuestra lengua (spain?? Cocaine cocaine!!!)

Sólo hay una solución. Crear un grupo autóctono del país que controle todo en silencio e inteligencia y erradicar completamente al extranjero que controla en nuestro territorio este negocio.


----------



## Escombridos (23 Oct 2022)

Los grandes dictadores y narcotraficantes del mundo se han propuesto hacer de Europa el peor lugar del mundo y lo están consiguiendo con la complicidad de muchos de sus políticos.


----------



## Invasor (23 Oct 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Países Bajos hace muchos años que es un vertedero, cuando trabajaba en Francia, estuve unas semanas (sería sobre 1997) cerca de Ámsterdam montando unas instalaciones y me ofrecieron más veces cocaína por la calle de día de las que me han ofrecido en toda mi vida por España



He vivido en los dos y a Francia no vuelvo ni atado, pero no por inseguridad si no porque no he visto gente más jeta, inútil y encima con todo eso soberbios en la puta vida. Antes me iría a vivir a la peor favela de Brasil.
Con los holandeses al menos me lo he pasado bien y a nivel de ingeniería van muy sobrados.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Tu eres bastante tonto por que en manera alguna respondes a lo que he explicado y vienes soltando tus monsergas que no tienen nada que ver.



Yo lo que digo es que esos de los que hablas no son menas ni gente que vende grifa o inmis sin papeles (que es lo que va a pensar enseguida medio foro), sino los castuzos del Magreb.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo lo que digo es que esos de los que hablas no son menas ni gente que vende grifa o inmis sin papeles (que es lo que va a pensar enseguida medio foro), sino los castuzos del Magreb.



Ya, y los castizos del Magreb con que comercian al calor de la monarquia?

Si supieras interpretar lo que lees, habrías advertido que se diferenciar un acento marroquí de Uxda de por ejemplo el de Fez.

La gente de Fez, con amparo castuzo o sin el, se sabe como se gana la vida.

El rey no da nada, deja hacer que es distinto.

Respondes a mi post, queriendo ser más listo que los demás y dejas claro ya que no que no sepas leer entre líneas, si no que eres una mente simple con necesidad de atención.

Fin.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ayer fui a echar gasolina a eso de las 23:30 en una low cost, se me pararon al lado dos moroccos de justo 18 años el conductor, y el pasajero no llegaba ni a 16, cara de niño total, que hablan castellano como el culo, con un clase C con matrícula del año pasado y correspondía con el último reestyling del modelo saliente.
> 
> Hablo algo de arabe e intente ayudarles, pagaron en billetes de 50€ en la máquina, hablamos sobre las leyes de las mujeres bla bla bla…
> 
> ...



¿Hablas "algo de árabe" y reconoces la zona del acento, sabiendo decirnos si es buena o mala zona?

Para mí que tienes mucho más de árabe que hablarlo un poco...


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> ¿Hablas "algo de árabe" y reconoces la zona del acento, sabiendo decirnos si es buena o mala zona?
> 
> Para mí que tienes mucho más de árabe que hablarlo un poco...



Como puede ser tan tonto de interpretar eso y además preguntar algo que no tiene sentido??

Vuelve a la escuela a ver si consigues enmendar lo que yo doy por perdido.

pd: la il-aha il allah!!!


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

las mafias castuzas controlan a las mafias callejeras, se trata de una organización jerárquica y las unas no puede prosperar sin las otras -- y sin maderos y jueces comprados.

los burbujos siempre criminalizando al pobre y blanqueando al rico en su mundo de pin y pon.


----------



## RayoSombrio (23 Oct 2022)

Siempre ha sido un país de mierda con una fachada moderna.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> las mafias castuzas controlan a las mafias callejeras, se trata de una organización jerárquica y las unas no puede prosperar sin las otras -- y sin maderos y jueces comprados.
> 
> los burbujos siempre criminalizando al pobre y blanqueando al rico en su mundo de pin y pon.



Algo así como la ultraderecha catalana manejando la ultraizquierda catalana..

ueuueueueje


----------



## Chocochomocho (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> las mafias castuzas controlan a las mafias callejeras, se trata de una organización jerárquica y las unas no puede prosperar sin las otras -- y sin maderos y jueces comprados.
> 
> los burbujos siempre criminalizando al pobre y blanqueando al rico en su mundo de pin y pon.



Donde se ha blanqueado al rico?


----------



## Otrasvidas (23 Oct 2022)

Ej ke la lejalisasión de las dronjas dejtrulle a laz mafiash gñé


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Como puede ser tan tonto de interpretar eso y además preguntar algo que no tiene sentido??
> 
> Vuelve a la escuela a ver si consigues enmendar lo que yo doy por perdido.
> 
> pd: la il-aha il allah!!!



Pero menudo imbécil, no sé si eres un troll malo o es que no tienes ni puta idea de Español


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> La gente de Fez, con amparo castuzo o sin el, se sabe como se gana la vida.



Toda ella. Yah.
Fez tiene más de un millón de habitantes, es la tercera ciudad del país, su centro religioso y cultural, uno de sus principales polos manufactureros y de artesanía, con una industria turística que no para de crecer. Casi todos los marroquíes con estudios superiores se tiran un tiempo en alguna de sus tres universidades. Hasta yo, que no paso de ser un humilde profesor asociado, impartí un par de asignaturas de máster por allí.

Pero tú tienes los huevos tan gordos como para decir que aquí la mente simple soy yo.

Este foro sólo atrae que intolerantes. Hasta los que tratáis a menudo con los moros vais hasta las trancas de xenofobia y prejuicios. El puto colmo.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Pero menudo imbécil, no sé si eres un troll malo o es que no tienes ni puta idea de Español




llevo dos semanas mandando al ignore a todos los subnormales que no distinguen “V” de “B” y en general expresiones de uso cotidiano y vienes tú que no sabes ni enunciar una pregunta y me dices a mi que no se español??

El troll eres tú hijodepvta, además de un analfabeto funcional.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Toda ella. Yah.
> Fez tiene más de un millón de habitantes, es la tercera ciudad del país, su centro religioso y cultural, uno de sus principales polos manufactureros y de artesanía, con una industria turística que no para de crecer. Casi todos los marroquíes con estudios superiores se tiran un tiempo en alguna de sus tres universidades. Hasta yo, que no paso de ser un humilde profesor asociado, impartí un par de asignaturas de máster por allí.
> 
> Pero tú tienes los huevos tan gordos como para decir que aquí la mente simple soy yo.
> ...



Pero de que xenofobia hablas hijodelagranputa si te he puesto la *sahada* !!!

Así es la ignorancia, que coge la parte por el todo, cuantos morroquinos procedentes de Fez conoces tu en españa??

Has estado en Fez?

Por que pones un copia pega y no me das tu visión personal de la cosa??


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Donde se ha blanqueado al rico?



un vistazo rápido al hilo y ya han salido los menas y los partidos anti-inmigración a relucir.

el rey solo "deja hacer" . ¿De verdad creéis que no se lucra también?


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> llevo dos semanas mandando al ignore a todos los subnormales que no distinguen “V” de “B” y en Greek expresiones de uso cotidiano y vienes tú que no sabes ni enunciar una pregunta y me dices a mi que no se español??
> 
> El troll eres tú hijodepvta, además de un analfabeto funcional.



A tu cueva, moro


----------



## pepetemete (23 Oct 2022)

Tulipanes o plomo


----------



## pepetemete (23 Oct 2022)

Franco sabía lo que hacer con esta gente...y lo hacía.


----------



## Araco (23 Oct 2022)

"Antes turco que papista" decían los protestantes. Que malos eran los españoles, ahora sin embargos sin libres para disfrutar el marronismo.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (23 Oct 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Fíjate bien: no hacen dinero vendiendo droga en Holanda, sino que la producen en Holanda y la venden en el resto de Europa. Es así.



Gran parte de la droga les llega a través del Puerto de Rotterdam, que es el puerto europeo al que más cocaína llega. Países Bajos es lo más parecido a un narcoestado que hay en Europa, aunque todavía no llega al nível de la República Árabe Siria, en la que las propias instituciones gubernamentales producen y distribuyen droga por el mundo (Captagon principalmente).

Lo de los 18900 millones es de producción de extasis y speed en Holanda: La policía holandesa cifra en 18.900 millones el valor de las drogas sintéticas producidas en el país en 2017


----------



## Chocochomocho (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> un vistazo rápido al hilo y ya han salido los partidos anti-inmigración y los menas a relucir.
> 
> el rey "deja hacer" , leo. ¿De verdad os créeis que no se lucra también?



Qué me estás queriendo decir que se blanquea al mororey en Burbuja? En el dejar hacer hay un lucramiento implícito evidente, es lo máximo que tienes?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> un vistazo rápido al hilo y ya han salido los menas y los partidos anti-inmigración a relucir.
> 
> el rey solo "deja hacer" . ¿De verdad creéis que no se lucra también?



Como podéis tener discursos tan simples, te lo explico en clave española.

Tu crees que felpudo 6, no deja hacer a toda la mafia política para enriquecerse el, la mafia política y los lacayos desde un presidente hasta el celador de un colegio de mierda en la provincia más mierda?

Te lo explico con campechano 1 y sus farras a bordo de un 959 de 1.000.000$ de la época (1991), por eso entre otras cosas regaló el Sahara y piso las bases USANAS

ETC ETC


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Qué me estás queriendo decir que se blanquea al mororey en Burbuja? En el dejar hacer hay un lucramiento implícito evidente.



se blanquea a los reyes en general, empezando por el propio.

pero la culpa de todo los males de españa la tienen los menas.

ojo, no lo digo por ti en particular, es la tónica general.


----------



## Chocochomocho (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> se blanquea a los reyes en general, empezando por el propio.
> 
> pero la culpa de todo los males de españa la tienen los menas.
> 
> ojo, no ,lo dijo por ti en particular, es la tónica general.



Y si criticamos al vendepatrias en un hilo saldrá un monárquico a decir "es que según vosotros todos los males de España la tiene el Rey" y así hasta el infinito y nadie criticará nada.


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Y si criticamos al vendepatrias en un hilo saldrá un monárquico a decir "es que según vosotros todos los males de España la tiene el Rey" y así hasta el infinito y nadie criticará nada.



el jefe de Estado de España tiene bastante más responsabilidad de los males de España que un mena porque tiene bastante más poder.

es un paralelismo absurdo el que haces.

puestos a buscar responsables , habrá que apuntar a lo más alto, no a lo más bajo.


----------



## tovarovsky (23 Oct 2022)

Las diogas son muy necesarias para que goyinazos como vosotros podais sobrevivir diariamente y evadiros del pozo de mierda en el que vivís. Sin las diogas hace años que os hubierais autofenecido.
DIOGA DIOGA Y MAS DIOGA!! 
Marditos cocaleros!! no sumbereceis otra cosa!


----------



## jeiper (23 Oct 2022)

Moromafia, hablemos con propiedad.


----------



## Chocochomocho (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> el jefe de Estado de España tiene bastante más responsabilidad de los males de España que un mena porque tiene bastante más poder.
> 
> es un paralelismo absurdo el que haces.
> 
> puestos a buscar responsables , habrá que apuntar a lo más alto, no a lo más bajo.



Pero estamos en las mismas, no has entendido a donde quería ir, exentas de crítica a quien te sale del papo por tus preferencias porque hay más males. Que los menas no se critican por responsabilidad sino como mal en sí mismo, no vayamos por el tema de responsabilidad porque es absurdo meter a los menas ahí.


----------



## nate (23 Oct 2022)

Pero nadie ve la solución que esta delante de todos nuestros ojos: MANO DURA.

Lo han sabido todos los emperadores, reyes y dictadores a lo largo de la puta historia de la humanidad... coño!. MANO DURA.

Que un puerco moro roba?... se le corta las dos manos y se le apalea. Que viola? Se le corta la polla y se le hace comersela... así con todo. En un año el país se convierte en un paraíso de civilización.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Has estado en Fez?



Dos veces.
Nunca pasé mucho tiempo, pero sí he recorrido media África, y vivido en rincones mucho peores.

Cuando estuve la última vez, me explicaron que a las 18h es mejor recogerse, pero luego vimos que en la Ciudad Nueva y las zonas más transitadas de Fez el-Bali hay restaurantes y buen ambiente, mil sitios que resultan seguros en noche cerrada. Y muchos gendarmes cuidándolos. Por lo que no, no todo el monte es orégano.
Si el grueso restante de la ciudad es un monstruoso barrio de chabolas pues oyes, lo mismo que pasa en cualquier ciudad de EEUU a día de hoy: hasta las más prósperas están envueltas por unos cinturones de pobreza espantosos. Es lo que hace el capitalismo. En los países comunistas eso jamás existió, mira tú, qué cosas.

En fin, me consta que Fez es la ciudad con más criminalidad de Marruecos, sí. Pero no puedes ir por la vida crucificando a todo el que te suene de allá. ¿A ti cómo te sentaría si un anglosajón te diera por narco por tu acento gallego, o por terrorista por tu acento vasco, o por vago por tu acento andaluz, o por ávaro por tu acento catalán? ¡Y no me digas que tú no tienes acento porque ahí lo que te mereces es que te un indocumentado te aplique todos los anteriores por no saberte situar!

Ahora saldrá un iluminao para decirme que no ha conocido a nadie con acento de Fez que no fuera lo puto peor, así como si sus cuatro experiencias fueran una estadística o se pudieran usar para juzgar a una ciudad de más de un millón de personas. ¿Es que no os enseñan estas cosas en secundaria, o qué rayos os pasa? Los prejuicios son lo puto peor, si los incubas y los transmites, estás criando cuervos. Que te sacarán los ojos.


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Pero estamos en las mismas, exentas de crítica a quien te sale del papo por tus preferencias porque hay más males. Además que los menas no se critican por responsabilidad sino como mal en sí mismo, no vayamos por el tema de responsabilidad porque es absurdo meter a los menas ahí.



no exculpo a los menas que delinquen, lo que no hago es situar en el mismo plano a unos menores de edad que se han criado en la pobreza y la marginalidad con un adulto que se vale del Estado del que ostenta la jefatura para enriquecerse ilícitamente.

y que digas que los menas son un "mal en sí mismo" ya te retrata. El mal en sí mismo será un sistema que genera menores inadaptados y reyes sinvergüenzas digo yo.


----------



## Zbigniew (23 Oct 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Creo recordar que se hablaba de un negocio de 18..000 millones de euros anuales y ese dinero no se guarda debajo de un colchón



Pregunte a Citibank( citigroup)por ejemplo porque tiene tantas oficinas en Nador.Como ejemplo.


----------



## HansKone (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...



Y que luchan por no hundirse en el mar


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Dos veces.
> Nunca pasé mucho tiempo, pero sí he recorrido media África, y vivido en rincones mucho peores.
> 
> Cuando estuve la última vez, me explicaron que a las 18h es mejor recogerse, pero luego vimos que en la Ciudad Nueva y las zonas más transitadas de Fez el-Bali hay restaurantes y buen ambiente, mil sitios que resultan seguros en noche cerrada. Y muchos gendarmes cuidándolos. Por lo que no, no todo el monte es orégano.
> ...



Yo no he dicho tal cosa.

la demagogia es fuerte en ti.


----------



## nraheston (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...



Queda la República Checa, con Ceska, Skoda, Tatra y libertad de portar armas, sin moronegrada, además de mayor PIB per capita que España pese a que sufrieron el comunismo


----------



## Chocochomocho (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> no exculpo a los menas que delinquen, lo que no hago es situar en el mismo plano a unos menores de edad que se han criado en la pobreza y la marginalidad con un adulto que se vale del Estado del que ostenta la jefatura para enriquecerse ilícitamente.
> 
> y que digas que los menas son un "mal en sí mismo" ya te retrata. El mal en sí mismo será un sistema que genera menores inadaptados y reyes sinvergüenzas digo yo.



Que estás llorando porque no toleras que se critiquen a tus menas, puta de mierda follamoros, vete a otro burro con ese cuento de no poder criticar lo que nos salga del papo y nos atañe diariamente porque unos tengan más culpa que otros, aquí pilla hasta el papa literalmente. En cada puto hilo de menas delinquiendo o machateando se critica el sistema, políticos y todo lo que lo está fomentando y a ellos mismos, a ver si el sistema les ha obligado a llevar un machete de 60 Cm y violar viejas.

No se puede bajar al barro con ustedes, desquiciais.


----------



## Zawer74 (23 Oct 2022)

Que se jodan, por estirados


----------



## Burbujarras (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Legalicemos la droga, decían, que el crimen se va a acabar decían



La cocaína, que es lo que hacen estas bandas, no es legal en Holanda. Fruto de la ilegalización, asesinatos y peores drogas:









The Fentanyl Crisis: Brought To You By Drug Prohibition


Another government policy that inflicts the very harms it's meant to prevent




starkrealities.substack.com


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Oct 2022)

Todo lo que les pase a esos putos herejes me parece cojonudo.

Que se jodan y los judíos de los diamantes también.


----------



## lacg9 (23 Oct 2022)

Ni un cobrizo metido en mierda, si los cobrizos vinieran en masa solo dejaríamos basura les enormes que la gente pensaría que es la india


----------



## reconvertido (23 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> La culpa de toda esta mierda es de sociatas tipo Baltasar Garzón.
> 
> En los 90 desarticula la Mafia Local de cocaina en España, que se podia controlar fácilmente, para dársela a miles de mafiosos extranjeros.
> 
> ...



Fue un movimiento cooridnado.
Limpieza por métodos legales, para darle negocio a una mafia trans-nacional.

Pero cuidado, SÓLO en países occidentales blancos.
El tema no va de poder.
El tema va de un ataque contra la sociedad occidental blanca.


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Que estás llorando porque no toleras que se critiquen a tus menas, puta de mierda follamoros, vete a otro burro con ese cuento de no poder criticar lo que nos salga del papo y nos atañe diariamente porque unos tengan más culpa que otros, aquí pilla hasta el papa literalmente. En cada puto hilo de menas delinquiendo o machateando se critica el sistema, políticos y todo lo que lo está fomentando y a ellos mismos, a ver si el sistema les ha obligado a llevar un machete de 60 Cm y violar viejas.
> 
> No se puede bajar al barro con ustedes, desquiciais.



lol, no aguantas ni una ronda sin que salga el facha que llevas dentro.


----------



## Itanimulli (23 Oct 2022)

Esto se soluciona embargando más tierras a los agricultores. Que se jodan.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Oct 2022)

moros moreando Holanda

grande el Nwo duque de orange, parando a franco everytime


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> las mafias castuzas controlan a las mafias callejeras, se trata de una organización jerárquica y las unas no puede prosperar sin las otras -- y sin maderos y jueces comprados.
> 
> los burbujos siempre criminalizando al pobre y blanqueando al rico en su mundo de pin y pon.




Falso, mentira, por miles de razones esa es una falacia en la que constantemente caéis los retrasados que no tenéis ni la más mera idea de como funciona una sociedad moderna. El puerto de Rotterdam mueve MILES de contenedores al día, es imposible controlar una mínima cantidad de esos contenedores sin que se paralice el comercio mundial originando perdidas millonarias, la droga entrará siempre por sitios como Rotterdam, Valencia, Algeciras o incluso puertos de mierda como los del N. de España o Viseu. Es imposible que no entre.






HaCHa dijo:


> Dos veces.
> 
> 
> Cuando estuve la última vez, me explicaron que a las 18h es mejor recogerse, pero luego vimos que en la Ciudad Nueva y las zonas más transitadas de Fez el-Bali hay restaurantes y buen ambiente, mil sitios que resultan seguros en noche cerrada. Y muchos gendarmes cuidándolos. Por lo que no, no todo el monte es orégano.
> Si el grueso restante de la ciudad es un monstruoso barrio de chabolas pues oyes, lo mismo que pasa en cualquier ciudad de EEUU a día de hoy: hasta las más prósperas están envueltas por unos cinturones de pobreza espantosos. Es lo que hace el capitalismo. En los países comunistas eso jamás existió, mira tú, qué cosas.



Los niñatos de MIERDA que decís esas chorradas merecéis PASAR HAMBRE de verdad, merecéis catar miseria comunista a la albanesa.

Argelia es casi 6 veces más grande que Marruecos y tiene el regalo del cielo del gas natural, fosfatos, hierro, muchísimos más recursos que Marruecos, mejor raza y sin embargo gracias a su gobierno de mierda pro-ruso, socialista, popular y antiimperialista son más pobres y asnos todavía que en Marruecos, bastó un solo judío, uno solo haciendo las reformas correctas para que Marruecos le diera la pasadita a la sucialista Argelia.


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...




Lo dices como si tú no fueras a comerlos


----------



## max power (23 Oct 2022)

No hay nada a lo que agarrarse. Se han encargado de que no lo haya.


----------



## Scire (23 Oct 2022)

1. Como ya han dicho, legalizar la droga no ha servido para detener el crimen.
Es como esperar que, porque el alcohol esté legalizado, deje de haber peleas de borrachos. 
La droga y el crimen suele ir muy de la mano.

2. Aunque desarticulen a una banda de traficantes, saldrá otra mientras haya demanda.
No se puede decir que la droga es chupiguay por la tele, que se persuada a la población a consumir, y a la vez perseguir a los traficantes.


----------



## Deitano (23 Oct 2022)

Holanda está llena de marroquíes. Es lo que tiene importar basura.

Por cierto, nosotros también. Ahí tenemos nuestro futuro a la vista, sin necesidad de bola de cristal.


----------



## todoayen (23 Oct 2022)

Otros que hicieron que pase.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Argelia es casi 6 veces más grande que Marruecos y tiene el regalo del cielo del gas natural, fosfatos, hierro, muchísimos más recursos que Marruecos, mejor raza y sin embargo gracias a su gobierno de mierda pro-ruso, socialista, popular y antiimperialista son más pobres y asnos todavía que en Marruecos, bastó un solo judío, uno solo haciendo las reformas correctas para que Marruecos le diera la pasadita a la sucialista Argelia.



Hay un poco de comentario hacia el principio de tu propaganda facha falsaria y sucia.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...



Tener Philips no es moco de pavo.


----------



## Baubens2 (23 Oct 2022)

Hay que mandarles a los tercios viejos


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hay un poco de comentario hacia el principio de tu propaganda facha falsaria y sucia.



Ya, pena que la realidad nunca se adapte a vuestras fantasías en ningún continente.


----------



## Orooo (23 Oct 2022)

Mientras se carguen a politicos y gobernantes son bienvenidos.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...



Industria agroalimentaria que da mil vueltas a cualquier otra y el mayor puerto de Europa y probablemente del mundo en valor añadido de la mercancía. Solo con eso ya están a la cabeza mundial.


----------



## Creador de Realidades (23 Oct 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ayer fui a echar gasolina a eso de las 23:30 en una low cost, se me pararon al lado dos moroccos de justo 18 años el conductor, y el pasajero no llegaba ni a 16, cara de niño total, que hablan castellano como el culo, con un clase C con matrícula del año pasado y correspondía con el último reestyling del modelo saliente.
> 
> Hablo algo de arabe e intente ayudarles, pagaron en billetes de 50€ en la máquina, hablamos sobre las leyes de las mujeres bla bla bla…
> 
> ...




Fez de Marruecos, peligrosa???...

Te recuerdo que en Marocco no hay clase media...O eres rico o pobre...Igual esos 2 personajes son "hijos de papa"..


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Falso, mentira, por miles de razones esa es una falacia en la que constantemente caéis los retrasados que no tenéis ni la más mera idea de como funciona una sociedad moderna. El puerto de Rotterdam mueve MILES de contenedores al día, es imposible controlar una mínima cantidad de esos contenedores sin que se paralice el comercio mundial originando perdidas millonarias, la droga entrará siempre por sitios como Rotterdam, Valencia, Algeciras o incluso puertos de mierda como los del N. de España o Viseu. Es imposible que no entre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interés en que entren drogas lo hay a muchos niveles , el debate radica en si las drogas deben entrar legalmente o no.

mientras tanto, del tráfico ilegal se lucra hasta el apuntador y cuanto más arriba apuntes , mayores son los beneficios y más posibilidades tienes de "lavar " -- y más en Holanda que tiene una potente industria bancaria off shore. ¿Lo mismo una cosa esta relacionada con la otra?

el caso es que las actividades ilícitas generan altos niveles de bienestar material y por eso los holandeses dejan hacer, porque total , si la droga va a entrar por otro lado mejor que entre por el nuestro ¿no te parece? 

pero tu sigue intentando auto-convencerte, en tu mundo de pin y pon, que el Estado holandés no duerme por la noches por culpa del crimen organizado.


----------



## Julc (23 Oct 2022)

Será que no hay canales para ahogar a los moro maffia esos.


----------



## Roberto Malone (23 Oct 2022)

Lo que pasaba en la segunda temporada de The Wire es un chiste comparado con lo que pasa en Rotterdam.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Oct 2022)

Y mientras nos hacen la guerra en nuestra casa. Enviamos material militar a Ukrania


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (23 Oct 2022)

Yo he vivido en Holanda en un pueblito de puta madre, pero Ámsterdam es, al igual que Madrid, Roma, etc..., etc..., etc... Un núcleo enquistado de decadencia y negocios turbios. Las capitales europeas son mierda a las que no me quiero acercar a menos de 40km.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (23 Oct 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> Los grandes dictadores y narcotraficantes del mundo se han propuesto hacer de Europa el peor lugar del mundo y lo están consiguiendo con la complicidad de muchos de sus políticos.



Nos están haciendo lo mismo que el imperio británico a China por medio del opio.


----------



## Ufo (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mafia de la droga que manda en Holanda es la marroquí, hay un documental de dw sobre ellos... Es brutal lo que pasa allí


----------



## Kabraloka (23 Oct 2022)

los holandeses siempre fueron piratas
siguen sus costumbres


----------



## trellat (23 Oct 2022)

coffe shops, barrio rojo ...
la verdad es que lo de holanda es pa mirarlo con lupa


----------



## Begemot (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...



Totalmente cierto. En una reciente estancia en Amsterdam pude confirmar que los precios allí son una auténtica locura. Ejemplos son la restauración, una botella de agua de 750 ml entre 5 - 5,5 €, transporte público, el tren Schiphol - Amsterdam 4,7 €, servicios como cortarte el pelo en un sitio cutre por un inmi a casi 30 € y cultura, entradas a museos 20 €. La gasolina cerca de 2 € no me pareció tan cara. Con esos precios el turismo a Países Bajos no tendrá mucho recorrido.
Lo que no falta es: obra pública, obras por todo Amsterdam desde Central Station a cualquier barrio e inmigración masiva, sorprendente la cantidad de paquistanís e indios. Entiendo que haya indonesios y de otras ex-colonias pero allí tienen de todo, especialmente turcos, árabes y subsaharianos. En las ciudades de menor tamaño se ven grupos de ellos alrededor de coches, en general de potente cilindrada, chanchulleando. En Amsterdam el centro casi todos los negocios los trabajan inmigrantes.
Tienen una densidad de 415 hab / km2. Si España tuviera la misma tendríamos 210.7 millones. Pero al fondo hay sitio.
Se supone que son felices en sus mini-pisos sin visillos dónde les puedes ver en el "salón", en la cocina e incluso en el baño. En paralelo expropiado a los agriculotres locales las tierras. No lo puedo entender...


----------



## Burbujarras (23 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> 1. Como ya han dicho, legalizar la droga no ha servido para detener el crimen.
> Es como esperar que, porque el alcohol esté legalizado, deje de haber peleas de borrachos.
> La droga y el crimen suele ir muy de la mano.
> 
> ...



A ver que yo entiendo que la realidad choque mucho con la boomerria puritana de forofachas, pero por enésima vez, la cocaína es ilegal en Holanda, y estas bandas son de cocaína, no son los cuatro cafés para porros superregulados de Amsterdam. Las muertes, y el empeoramiento de la calidad de la droga es culpa de los monaguillos pijos y su ley seca.









The Fentanyl Crisis: Brought To You By Drug Prohibition


Another government policy that inflicts the very harms it's meant to prevent




starkrealities.substack.com


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Oct 2022)

Ya sabeis, el fascismo es mu malo. El liberaloidismo ñarigudo es mu weno. Y hay que legalizar todas las drogas que la ecsperiencia en olanda esta siendo super chuli iijijij


----------



## Burbujarras (23 Oct 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Holanda está llena de marroquíes. Es lo que tiene importar basura.
> 
> Por cierto, nosotros también. Ahí tenemos nuestro futuro a la vista, sin necesidad de bola de cristal.



Sois los blanquitos quienes consumís, y blanquitos los que inventáis leyes paranoicas estigmatizando esta o aquella droga. "Contrabando de tabaco" es otro de los ridis estratosféricos de la fachuzada aduanera









Nené Barral, en el banquillo por contrabando de tabaco


El exalcalde de Ribadumia es juzgado en la Audiencia de Pontevedra a los 21 años de ser detenido




www.atlantico.net


----------



## Deitano (23 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Sois los blanquitos quienes consumís, y blanquitos los que inventáis leyes paranoicas estigmatizando esta o aquella droga. "Contrabando de tabaco" es otro de los ridis estratosféricos de la fachuzada aduanera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cosa no va de razas, sino de culturas y religiones.


----------



## noseyo (23 Oct 2022)

Cerrando otras cuantas granjas por las fuerzas se soluciona


----------



## Burbujarras (23 Oct 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ya sabeis, el fascismo es mu malo. El liberaloidismo ñarigudo es mu weno. Y hay que legalizar todas las drogas que la ecsperiencia en olanda esta siendo super chuli iijijij



Sois muy subnormales en forofachas, siempre el mismo goteo de imbecilidades boomer de razas y tal. Como ya he dicho a los otros oompa loompas repitiendo la misma queja, las bandas de la noticia son de cocaína, que es ILEGAL en Holanda, y aún así queréis hacer como que no os acabáis de comeros un pedazo de owned como la polla de Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Javiser (23 Oct 2022)

Vincent Vega aprueba este hilo


----------



## Abrojo (23 Oct 2022)

A España vendrá la *Copro mafia *de moromierdas


----------



## remerus (23 Oct 2022)

Tienes dos opciones o morir a manos de la basura magrebi o expulsarlos y que se vayan a su puto pais a dar por el culo porque policialmente no lo van a arreglar.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (23 Oct 2022)

Han pasado de ser los frugales a ser los cocaleros.

El Rey Guillermo ya puede tener cuidado, es una monarquía muy frágil la suya de los Orange.


----------



## Persea (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuevamente un problema asociado a la inmigracion.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> interés en que entren drogas lo hay a muchos niveles , el debate radica en si las drogas deben entrar legalmente o no.
> 
> mientras tanto, del tráfico ilegal se lucra hasta el apuntador y cuanto más arriba apuntes , mayores son los beneficios y más posibilidades tienes de "lavar " -- y más en Holanda que tiene una potente industria bancaria off shore. ¿Lo mismo una cosa esta relacionada con la otra?
> 
> ...



No me tengo que autoconvencer de nada, haz el experimento de irte a la Junquera y ver cuántos camiones pasan en una hora, luego plantéate como se puede controlar eso. El Estado holandés duerme perfectamente (no existe eso que llaman guerra contra las drogas) por una sencilla razón, el que se droga es porque quiere y el que se droga y muere casi siempre es porque se lo ha buscado con mucha insistencia, solo por eso, para que cada cual asumiera los costes de su conducta la droga tendría que ser legal.

Si los narcos necesitaran comprar a alguien no se irían a comprar policías a un país en el que estos ganan más de 60.000 al año, se irían a Portugal o a Polonia o a Bulgaria donde la policía es más barata, pero resulta que es mejor usar el mega puerto de Rotterdam por lo difícil que es controlar tal volumen de mercancías. Estamos hablando de un puerto que en superficie puede ser más grande que muchas paletoaldeas capitales de provincia española. La única solución contra la droga a parte de que sea legal es perseguirla con leyes draconianas y castigar muy duramente a los mismos consumidores como hacen en Arabia y el sureste asiático, eso es justo lo contrario a lo que hacen los países occidentales.

Sois vosotros los que vivís en los mundos de yuppi donde todo es gratis, nada tiene consecuencias y si hay problemas y conflictos es porque hay una conspiración de señores blancos malos que toman cognac en castillos belgas.


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (23 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> A ver que yo entiendo que la realidad choque mucho con la boomerria puritana de forofachas, pero por enésima vez, la cocaína es ilegal en Holanda, y estas bandas son de cocaína, no son los cuatro cafés para porros superregulados de Amsterdam. Las muertes, y el empeoramiento de la calidad de la droga es culpa de los monaguillos pijos y su ley seca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te equivoques la culpa de las muertes es del subnormal que se mete eso, quitando casos muy puntuales de engaños muy dolosos o envenenamientos.

Ojala droga legal y la subsiguiente eutanasia de retrasados.



Burbujarras dijo:


> Sois los blanquitos quienes consumís, y blanquitos los que inventáis leyes paranoicas estigmatizando esta o aquella droga. "Contrabando de tabaco" es otro de los ridis estratosféricos de la fachuzada aduanera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contrabando de tabaco es un delito fiscal, evadir impuestos, no tiene nada que ver con un delito contra la salud pública ni con las drogas. Puesto que el Estado es necesario son necesarios los impuestos, incluso aunque tuviéramos un Estado justo, es decir un Estado MINARQUISTA que gastara lo justo para cumplir sus dos o tres tareas naturales ese Estado necesitaría dinero impuestos y sería tremendamente injusto que los plátanos y el tabacazo, especialmente el nefasto cigarrillo (lo que de verdad mata), pagaran los mismos impuestos.

En los países no blancos FUSILAN por tráfico de droga, no lo olvides, aquí aun todavía las penas son menores que eso.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (23 Oct 2022)

Esa gente del norte tan chupiguay acabará echando de menos al duque de Alba.
Al tiempo


----------



## Mentefria2 (23 Oct 2022)

Estuve hace unos meses en Holanda y allí holandeses puros quedan 4. Aquello es la puta torre de babel.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Oct 2022)

Y mientras zulos a 1500 euros mes y 45% de impuestos.
Añade clima infernal en un pais con cero montañas en medio de la gran estepa centro europeda.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Oct 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> La mafia de la droga que manda en Holanda es la marroquí, hay un documental de dw sobre ellos... Es brutal lo que pasa allí



Enlace?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (23 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Industria agroalimentaria que da mil vueltas a cualquier otra y el mayor puerto de Europa y probablemente del mundo en valor añadido de la mercancía. Solo con eso ya están a la cabeza mundial.



A qué precio? Has trabajado allí? Vete y verás. Sé de qué hablo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Oct 2022)

y todavia no ha llegado el fentanilo a europa
como un dia nos de por encabronar a china, la historia esta de la moromafia va a parecer un episodio de la abeja maya


----------



## Ufo (23 Oct 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Enlace?


----------



## Felson (23 Oct 2022)

Imagino que por eso, oficialmente, han pasado de llamarse Holanda a Países Bajos. Al menos, lo tienen asumido.


----------



## Juanchufri (23 Oct 2022)

La dañina fermentación de la inmigración en Europa es lenta, pero llega. El lider de la mafia marroquí, está en la carcel actualmente, nació en el 77 en Marruecos y en 1980 se fue a Holanda con sus hermanos, padres. 

En España estas cosas más tarde pero terminarán pasando, como en Mexico o próximamente Holanda, Suecia si no espabilan, etc.


----------



## Felson (23 Oct 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> La dañina fermentación de la inmigración en Europa es lenta, pero llega. El lider de la mafia marroquí, está en la carcel actualmente, nació en el 77 en Marruecos y en 1980 se fue a Holanda con sus hermanos, padres.
> 
> En España estas cosas más tarde pero terminarán pasando, como en Mexico o próximamente Holanda, Suecia si no espabilan, etc.



Al margen de ideologías, es así, como dices. Estas cosas los historiadores saben que pasó en Europa y en el norte de África (los pueblos del mar, por ejemplo). Lo que me parece curioso, increíble, es que no se plantee en los mismos términos ante el mismo caso, aunque en este caso, seamos nosotros los perjudicados (o por eso).


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los protestantes, esos seres de luz que dicen que no adoran las riquezas y tal.



Jajajajaja la gente más falsa del planeta con los muladies, escoria que dice siempre que con el islam y el calvinismo estaríamos mejor, escoria


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Oct 2022)

Reconozco que me encantaría que les tocaran el pelo a Rutte y compañía, hasta que la mafia política no sufra


----------



## FilibustHero (23 Oct 2022)

A los piratas se les ha llenado su tierra de piratas.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Oct 2022)

Los moros son así


----------



## Roedr (23 Oct 2022)

El Duque de Alba sí sabía tratar a esta chusma sin valores humanos.


----------



## imaginARIO (23 Oct 2022)

Países Woke...


----------



## lacg9 (23 Oct 2022)

Pero los cobrizos son los peores seres del mundo, sufran europeos sufran, cagaron a los paises indígenas con afros ahora los afros los cagan a ustedes me rio


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alá es grande y castiga a Holanda, la Sodoma y Gomorra de Europa.


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Países Woke...



Camino woke lleva directo al Islam. Al final el círculo se cierra.


----------



## Mis Alaska (23 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los protestantes, esos seres de luz que dicen que no adoran las riquezas y tal.



Se salvan por la fe


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> La Europa de los "mercaderes" es lo que tiene.



Frente Obrero o Islám. Mano dura.


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Franco sabía lo que hacer con esta gente...y lo hacía.



FRANCO, VUELVE!


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Queda la República Checa, con Ceska, Skoda, Tatra y libertad de portar armas, sin moronegrada, además de mayor PIB per capita que España pese a que sufrieron el comunismo



Suiza tb te dejan llevar armas y mejores datos que España en economía, aunuque eso sí, las jembras checas están tremendas.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Legalicemos la droga, decían, que el crimen se va a acabar decían



Y es cierto, la propia holanda es el ejemplo de ello; pero claro, cuando es legal, el negocio deja de ser tan lucrativo.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (23 Oct 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Fíjate bien: no hacen dinero vendiendo droga en Holanda, sino que la producen en Holanda y la venden en el resto de Europa. Es así.



....

....habra que legalizarla en elresto de eUropa.

Asi ganamos $ todos


----------



## Xanna (23 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> No me tengo que autoconvencer de nada, haz el experimento de irte a la Junquera y ver cuántos camiones pasan en una hora, luego plantéate como se puede controlar eso. El Estado holandés duerme perfectamente (no existe eso que llaman guerra contra las drogas) por una sencilla razón, el que se droga es porque quiere y el que se droga y muere casi siempre es porque se lo ha buscado con mucha insistencia, solo por eso, para que cada cual asumiera los costes de su conducta la droga tendría que ser legal.
> 
> Si los narcos necesitaran comprar a alguien no se irían a comprar policías a un país en el que estos ganan más de 60.000 al año, se irían a Portugal o a Polonia o a Bulgaria donde la policía es más barata, pero resulta que es mejor usar el mega puerto de Rotterdam por lo difícil que es controlar tal volumen de mercancías. Estamos hablando de un puerto que en superficie puede ser más grande que muchas paletoaldeas capitales de provincia Española.
> 
> Sois vosotros los que vivís en los mundos de yuppi donde todo es gratis, nada tiene consecuencias y si hay problemas y conflictos es porque hay una conspiración de señores blancos malos que toman cognac en castillos belgas.



así es , estas mafias operan a gran escala y por eso usan el puerto de rotterdam , porque las operaciones requieren igualmente una logística importante para poder recepcionar la mercancía y organizar la distribución y venta (drogas, armas, personas, maderas prohibidas, productos falsificados, material de laboratorio ... ) y se ve que la supervisión es relativamente "liberal".

Y luego llega el paso clave: las mafias requieren lavar el dinero y luego evadir impuestos y no es casual que Holanda sea uno de los países con mayor opacidad fiscal del mundo.

Es el sistema, estúpido.

El sistema financiero holandés ha convertido Holanda en gangstas paradise


----------



## Kalanders (23 Oct 2022)

No olviden aplaudir y depositar la papela en la urna.


----------



## Kelowna (23 Oct 2022)

Khazario dijo:


> La culpa de toda esta mierda es de sociatas tipo Baltasar Garzón.
> 
> En los 90 desarticula la Mafia Local de cocaina en España, que se podia controlar fácilmente, para dársela a miles de mafiosos extranjeros.
> 
> ...



El sistema Japonés tienen a su yakuza que no deja que nadie de fuera venda droga ,prostitución si no son los yakuza.
Es más cuando empiezan a venir refugees de Nepal u otros focos de drogas se les deniega la entrada a todo un país como Nepal y a correr...
Ahora los yakuzas saben que algún día les pueden pillar , tampoco se esconden los jefes de la yakuza.
Tienen otras misiones como evitar secuestros de niños(los niños van solos por la calle), ayudan a investigar a la policía (cazaron a los del ántrax en el metro) ,controlaban los supermercados y el tráfico cuando lo de Fukushima. A cambio la poli les quita la competencia , es una forma de admitir la mierda pero nuestra mierda.
Nada desenterrado la Garduña a mi me parece bien


----------



## Shy (23 Oct 2022)

Sigamos hablando de las mafias de otros países, de narcoestados, pero sistemáticamente ignoremos el nuestro.

Por cierto, nosotros estamos conectadísimos con las mafias holandesa y latinoamericana.


----------



## daesrd (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La mayoría de la droja que se vende en la deep proviene del pais de los tulipanes, eso no es ningún secreto..


----------



## nraheston (23 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Suiza tb te dejan llevar armas y mejores datos que España en economía, aunuque eso sí, las jembras checas están tremendas.



En la República Checa te puedes comprar casa y no te pueden poner pegas emigrar legalmente al ser de la UE y en Suiza creo que hay cuotas a la inmigración.
Además, CZ>Sig Sauer


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (23 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Pues resulta que estoy leyendo prensa de los medios de desinformación y me encuentro con esta noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holanda es una mierda, odian a los italianos les ponen zancadillas, son pura mierda los holandeses


----------



## Cens0r (23 Oct 2022)

Hay que diseñar un virus que mate a los moros y a los socialistas. No hay alternativa. 
Virgencita de la biología molecular, ayúdanos.


----------



## Madrid (23 Oct 2022)

Por lo que he percibido es que los follacabras están influenciados por todo el tema de letrinoamérica, Pablo Escobar, El Chapo, Los Zetas, con la salvedad de que la mayoría de todos ellos vivían en situaciones muy complicadas desde la infancia y los follacabras han vivido regados por dinero público de la mano de la basura de los Servicios Sociales.

A la vista está que muchos de los asesinatos que hacen, son auténticas chapuzas, donde siempre les acaban ligando. No acaban de entender que Holanda no es México o Colombia, donde el cartel consigue hacer raíz en todos los estamentos de la sociedad. Hay un toque de exageración de la prensa en todo esto.

Cualquiera que haya cruzado el charco, sabe de la diferencia que hay entre un mexicano y follacabras, el mexicano no teme a la muerte, es parte del viaje vital , es así, "_te caen y te mandan a la verga, pero ya... así es el negocio..." _, la mayoría de los follacabras son unos acojonados, a la que ven la cosa torcerse, a llorar y a chotarse unos con otros. 

Mucha culpa de que la escoria mahometana este así de despendolada es la mentalidad europeda actual, dudo bastante que tengan los cojones de cepillarse a Rutte o a la princesa. Pero siempre viene bien un poco de tensión para luego hacer una macroperación de detener a la cúpula y ponerse una medalla de éxito.

Estuve en Sinaloa hace unos añitos, aquello si que acojona y no cuatro follacabras jugando a imitar al Chapo o a Escobar.


----------



## Gorrino (23 Oct 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> En la República Checa te puedes comprar casa y no te pueden poner pegas emigrar legalmente al ser de la UE y en Suiza creo que hay cuotas a la inmigración.
> Además, CZ>Sig Sauer



Cómo evitan en la República Checa que entren moronegros o son neonazis como los estonios y así.


----------



## Petruska (23 Oct 2022)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Que se jodan, por estirados



Cómo les conoces, no?, Si, estirados, mucho, mirando por encima del hombro a todo bicho viviente que no es holandés, chulos, pero además miserables y tacaños hasta dar vergüenza ajena. ATPC


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (24 Oct 2022)

*grupos de origen magrebí* se vuelven más peligrosos al entrar en contacto con los *cárteles de droga latinoaméricanos* 

Hermanos crobisos y moronegros,... No se podía saber.
Esa escoria cada vez son más en españa, y aquí dicen que son nuestros hermanos y nuestros niños,...  
Son subhumanos genocidables, y jamás cambiaran.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Oct 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> La dañina fermentación de la inmigración en Europa es lenta, pero llega. El lider de la mafia marroquí, está en la carcel actualmente, nació en el 77 en Marruecos y en 1980 se fue a Holanda con sus hermanos, padres.
> 
> En España estas cosas más tarde pero terminarán pasando, como en Mexico o próximamente Holanda, Suecia si no espabilan, etc.



Lo de las segundas y terceras generaciones va a ser de fliparlo


----------



## usuario baneado (24 Oct 2022)

novedad y tal un país lleno de morlocks que solo es un puerto de descarga de droga y diamantes.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Oct 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> *grupos de origen magrebí* se vuelven más peligrosos al entrar en contacto con los *cárteles de droga latinoaméricanos*
> 
> Hermanos crobisos y moronegros,... No se podía saber.
> Esa escoria cada vez son más en españa, y aquí dicen que son nuestros hermanos y nuestros niños,...
> Son subhumanos genocidables, y jamás cambiaran.



En España se dan las condiciones idelaes para conseguir la delincuencia suprema gracias a un remix de moronegros, cobrisos y montoyas. 

Las bandas latinas ya aceptaron a los primeros, ya sólo falta que se unan los etnianos para que comience el apocalipsis.


----------



## Nueveonce (24 Oct 2022)

La moro mafia.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (24 Oct 2022)

Esa impunidad ni los maderos holandeses la tienen... 
Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (24 Oct 2022)

Esto va ir a más hasta que no legalicen la cocaína.


----------



## Xanna (24 Oct 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Esa impunidad ni los maderos holandeses la tienen...
> Ahi lo dejo.



mi gran boda gitana lol


----------



## lacg9 (24 Oct 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> *grupos de origen magrebí* se vuelven más peligrosos al entrar en contacto con los *cárteles de droga latinoaméricanos*
> 
> Hermanos crobisos y moronegros,... No se podía saber.
> Esa escoria cada vez son más en españa, y aquí dicen que son nuestros hermanos y nuestros niños,...
> Son subhumanos genocidables, y jamás cambiaran.



Cobrizos = bolivianos, peruanos, chilenos, argentinos 
Negroides = colombianos, Venezolanos, Dominicanos 

Los que más crimen causan son los negroides y además los que más trafican a España por medio de barajas


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los protestantes, esos seres de luz que dicen que no adoran las riquezas y tal.



Ahora mismo hay más católicos que protestantes.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Inmigrantes haciendo cosas de inmigrantes, aportando el toque multicultural y de color que tanto desean nuestros castuzos mangantes.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué la llaman Mocro Maffia cuando es Moro Mafia?



Es la contraccion de Marocco, una forma despectiva de referise a los moros en slang holandés.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y es cierto, la propia holanda es el ejemplo de ello; pero claro, cuando es legal, el negocio deja de ser tan lucrativo.



Precisamente las mocro wars se incuban cuando los coffee shops legales les comen la tostada a los camellos marroquies casi de un dia para otro, con una serie de reglamentos municipales que despenaliza de facto la venda en locales (y mete un impuesto del 50%).

Los moros de la grifa no se comen un colin en las calles, solo pueden vender a los de los coffee shops que les aprietan en precio, por lo que se les cae toda la red de menudeo. Por otro lado, a sus envios de alijos desde marruecos les entra la competencia de las asociaciones cannabicas y otros productores locales "belegen", asi que se tratan de hacer un hueco en el mercado de la farlopa que sigue siendo ilegal y al final tras una escalada de fricciones y peleas los nuevos les meten un vuelco a los viejos en Rotterdam y empiezan los asesinatos.

El dia que se quite la prohibición a las drogas pasaremos de tener un problema de crimen y marginalidad a un problema sanitario, como eran las drogas antes de que a una panda de puritanas se les ocurriera prohibir el alcohol y demostraran el excelente negocio que es el mercado negro. Pero hay muchos interesados en que siga la prohibición.


----------



## Xanna (24 Oct 2022)

En holanda no solo operan las mafias latinas y marroquíes, también hay mafias locales que controlan la producción de drogas sintéticas y la pornografía infantil.

y luego está un sistema financiero opaco que también es creación autóctona y que tiene mucho que ver con la economía paralela que se ha creado.


----------



## XRL (24 Oct 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> Cobrizos = bolivianos, peruanos, chilenos, argentinos
> Negroides = colombianos, Venezolanos, Dominicanos
> 
> Los que más crimen causan son los negroides y además los que más trafican a España por medio de barajas



los cobrizos no suelen ser delincuentes,si acaso alcohólicos

pero son remeros currantes,tienen hijos,no se meten en problemas ni en asuntos de drogas,intentan darle buena vida a sus hijos

los negroides son la mayoría delincuentes,solo tienes que verles las pintas,manera de hablar y actuar,todos con pintas de pandilleros macheteadores


----------



## ashe (24 Oct 2022)

Con la que hay montada ahi mejor que ni el duque de alba se acerque, Karma ahora lo llaman, Francia para arriba solo son un nido de despotas que se merecen todo lo malo que les pasa, si hasta una de sus empresas mas famosas como es philips fue la creadora de la obsolencia programada.. muy protestante eso del "amor al trabajo" como dicen algunos, en especial el gordo de mierda de cesar vidal que un youtuber llamado brigada antifraude le dedicó dos videos dejandolo con el culo al aire y lo reportó para censurarlo, el mismo que luego se le llena la boca con libertad de expresión..

Y no, en el pecado estos no llevan la penitencia, son desde siempre un nido de usureros que como nunca pudieron superar a España por logros pues a sabotearla todo lo posible que a día de hoy si no ha caido mas es porque obliga por via UE a que ciertas empresas como por ej FIAT (la italiana de coches) para obtener beneficios de la UE deban cotizar en la bolsa de HOLANDA TRAS RESCATARLA CON DINERO PUBLICO DE LOS ITALIANOS

Ya no hablo del tinglado esclavista que tienen en el magreb con los invernaderos mientras cinicamente presumen de ser los que mas producen del mundo (eso es una farsa que luego los sinvergüenzas de visualpolitik en un video hicieron mas grande el mito) cuando en realidad es el país que mas FACTURACIÓN TIENE DEL MUNDO AGRICOLA POR IMPOSICIONES DE LA UE OBLIGANDO A MALVENDER A ESOS PARA QUE ESOS VENDAN POR EL TRIPLE, incluyendo venta de productos españoles via holanda a RUSIA, los malotes nª1 según las otras hienas cuando en malote los holandeses están igual cuando no en algunos aspectos por encima de los rusos


----------



## SPQR (24 Oct 2022)

Rodouan Taghi, 8 apellidos bajoalemanes por lo menos...

Mocromafia, osease Moromafia.


----------



## jotace (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es la contraccion de Marocco, una forma despectiva de referise a los moros en slang holandés.



En España, rápida y raudamente, le cambiarían el nombre los políticos y los periodistas como han hecho con las bandas latinas " no criminalicemos a los inmigrantes (¡mucho mejor criminalizar a toda la juventud!) y digamos bandas juveniles".


Aquí entonces sería la " mafia de adultos" o "mafia de la droga" y quitarían ese término y constantemente hablarían de que el origen de los delincuentes no es importante, que si son o no marroquíes da igual.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (24 Oct 2022)

No se cuál me da más asco si Holanda, Francia o Inglaterra.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (24 Oct 2022)

Donde hay un gran puerto marítimo, hay una gran mafia.
El puerto de Rotterdam no es solo el más grande de Europa, sino el mejor situado estratégicamente.
Ni Gioia Tauro le tose en nivel potencial de mafiosidad.

Lo demás son gilipolleces.
Quien haya tenido cerca de casa un puerto donde se mueva material sabe lo que hay. Es imposible que las autoridades no se corrompan.

La UE es terreno abonado para el traslado de droga y mercancías prohibidas, así como para blanquear la pasta procedente de todo este meneo.
Un lugar sin fronteras físicas, pero con fronteras operativas de la autoridad y con regímenes fiscales y jurídicos diferentes.

En fin, noticia sensacionalista derivada de que a algún matón se le ha ido la pinza y ha levantado una polvareda innecesaria. Seguramente a estas horas ya ha recibido el oportuno correctivo dentro de filas.

Circulen.


----------



## Kelowna (24 Oct 2022)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> regímenes fiscales y jurídicos diferentes.



Siempre me he preguntado que pasaría si nosotros hiciéramos un sándwich doble Canarias-Peninsula y copiaramos los regímenes fiscales de benelux , Irlanda y tal.
¿Nos dejarían?
USA tiene 2 estados con tasas 0 Maine y Dakota del sur (que yo sepa) podríamos hacer lo mismo


----------



## Scire (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Precisamente las mocro wars se incuban cuando los coffee shops legales les comen la tostada a los camellos marroquies casi de un dia para otro, con una serie de reglamentos municipales que despenaliza de facto la venda en locales (y mete un impuesto del 50%).
> 
> Los moros de la grifa no se comen un colin en las calles, solo pueden vender a los de los coffee shops que les aprietan en precio, por lo que se les cae toda la red de menudeo. Por otro lado, a sus envios de alijos desde marruecos les entra la competencia de las asociaciones cannabicas y otros productores locales "belegen", asi que se tratan de hacer un hueco en el mercado de la farlopa que sigue siendo ilegal y al final tras una escalada de fricciones y peleas los nuevos les meten un vuelco a los viejos en Rotterdam y empiezan los asesinatos.
> 
> El dia que se quite la prohibición a las drogas pasaremos de tener un problema de crimen y marginalidad a un problema sanitario, como eran las drogas antes de que a una panda de puritanas se les ocurriera prohibir el alcohol y demostraran el excelente negocio que es el mercado negro. Pero hay muchos interesados en que siga la prohibición.



En muchos países de Asia hay prohibición y no hay criminalidad relacionada con las drogas.

Vender la idea de que la única alternativa es legalizar las drogas es una falacia.

Lo que no se puede hacer es perseguir las drogas policialmente y auparlas culturalmente, como se hace en Europa.


----------



## Larata (24 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Toda ella. Yah.
> Fez tiene más de un millón de habitantes, es la tercera ciudad del país, su centro religioso y cultural, uno de sus principales polos manufactureros y de artesanía, con una industria turística que no para de crecer. Casi todos los marroquíes con estudios superiores se tiran un tiempo en alguna de sus tres universidades. Hasta yo, que no paso de ser un humilde profesor asociado, impartí un par de asignaturas de máster por allí.
> 
> Pero tú tienes los huevos tan gordos como para decir que aquí la mente simple soy yo.
> ...



Ud defiende el marxismo, no está para dar lecciones de intelectualidad a nadie.


----------



## nraheston (24 Oct 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Cómo evitan en la República Checa que entren moronegros o son neonazis como los estonios y así.



Odian el nazismo por razones obvias, pero son muy pro Israel y anticomunistas (Operacion Danubio, 1968 de la URSS, similar al 66 aniversario de parar el levantamiento del pueblo húngaro del 23 de octubre de 1956) y antiprogres.
La política inmigratoria es similar a la hungara y la polaca, solo inmis con nacionalidad de la UE y el Espacio Schengen


----------



## visaman (24 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Un Estado europeo del que nos dicen que es muy avanzado y tal y pascual.
> 
> Un Estado donde el crimen se permite el lujo de amenazar a sus dirigentes y reyes e incluso capaz de asesinar a gobernadores.
> 
> ...



los tercios de Flandes aprueban este hilo


----------



## HaCHa (24 Oct 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Ud defiende el marxismo, no está para dar lecciones de intelectualidad a nadie.



No, no estoy para daros lecciones de intelectualidad a vosotros, estoy para barreros con mi superioridad moral e intelectual, pero porque no aprendéis.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (24 Oct 2022)

Y qué cojones tiene que ver un narco marroquí con la futura heredera del trono holandés?


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> En muchos países de Asia hay prohibición y no hay criminalidad relacionada con las drogas.
> 
> Vender la idea de que la única alternativa es legalizar las drogas es una falacia.
> 
> Lo que no se puede hacer es perseguir las drogas policialmente y auparlas culturalmente, como se hace en Europa.



Dime solo uno de esos que dices que no hay criminalidad por drogas.


----------



## Petruska (24 Oct 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No se cuál me da más asco si Holanda, Francia o Inglaterra.



Holanda.

Los ingleses por lo menos tienen su idiosincrasia personal. Son muy originales y excéntricos en el vestir, y todo el mundo respeta al prójimo.

En Francia, a pesar de ser tan tacaños como los holandeses, por lo menos tienen un país muy bonito, y se come muy bien, saben de buena comida y buena cocina, lo que para mí es siempre respetable y de admirar.

Holanda sin embargo. País enano, lleno de holandeses hasta los topes. No puedes dar un paso que no haya trescientas veinticinco personas a tu alrededor. País feo, soso en paisajes. TACAÑOS premium. Los más tacaños de Europa. Aprovechados. Calculadores. Nunca te darán nada ni harán nada por ti, si ellos no pueden sacar al menos cincuenta veces más.
SUPERIORES, se creen superiores porque son altos y rubios y miran por encima del hombro a los europeos del sur. Se creen más guapos, más modernos, más leídos, más viajados que nadie.

Hijo, pero si son un asco de gente.


----------



## Invasor (24 Oct 2022)

Kelowna dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado que pasaría si nosotros hiciéramos un sándwich doble Canarias-Peninsula y copiaramos los regímenes fiscales de benelux , Irlanda y tal.
> ¿Nos dejarían?
> USA tiene 2 estados con tasas 0 Maine y Dakota del sur (que yo sepa) podríamos hacer lo mismo



Los cojones nos iban a dejar. Aquí las cartas están echadas ya


----------



## Scire (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Dime solo uno de esos que dices que no hay criminalidad por drogas.



Japón.

La delincuencia relacionada con las drogas es directamente proporcional a su consumo: poquísima.


----------



## Invasor (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Dime solo uno de esos que dices que no hay criminalidad por drogas.



En todos hay pero en China como te trinquen vas al paredón rápidamente.

Corea del Sur se está corrompiendo pero a sus ciudadanos les pueden hacer un control en el aeropuerto cuando vuelven de viaje. Si da positivo, pa dentro.
De la del norte ni hablamos de tema de drogas


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Japón.
> 
> La delincuencia relacionada con las drogas es directamente proporcional a su consumo: poquísima.



En Japón los clanes Jakuza controlan el tráfico de drogas. Y por supuesto tienen sus movidas entre ellos, pero al ser una organización estructurada y que trabaja en unos límites acordados bajo cuerda con el gobierno, la discreción es lo primero, y los descuartizamientos, las amputaciones y los asesinatos se hacen siempre de forma privada. Los narcos mexicanos cuelgan al rival de un puente con la lengua sacada por el pescuezo, los jakuzas envian el tatuaje del rival perfectamente embalsamado y enmarcado al clan rival y el asesinato tiene que pasar previamente por un consejo de ancianos. 

Japon es el pais del qué dirán y todas las perversiones se ocultan, y la droga se considera eso, pero el consumo no es tan insignificante, sencillamente está muy oculto, como todas las cosas socialmente incorrectas.









Cómo la estigmatización social dio origen al problema oculto de drogas en Japón


En Japón hay una condena social extrema en torno al consumo de drogas; sin embargo, la escena clandestina de las drogas está prosperando en Tokio.




www.vice.com







Invasor dijo:


> En todos hay pero en China como te trinquen vas al paredón rápidamente.
> 
> Corea del Sur se está corrompiendo pero a sus ciudadanos les pueden hacer un control en el aeropuerto cuando vuelven de viaje. Si da positivo, pa dentro.
> De la del norte ni hablamos de tema de drogas



Joder, son todas sociedades donde sin duda merece la pena vivir. Dos dictaduras comunistas y una sociedad de hormigas.

Aquí una chortina coreana encantada de la vida de haber salido del hormiguero de Korea Americana y haberse ido a Mexico a vivir.



Prefiero Europa con todas sus taras...


----------



## Joaquim (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Precisamente las mocro wars se incuban cuando los coffee shops legales les comen la tostada a los camellos marroquies casi de un dia para otro, con una serie de reglamentos municipales que despenaliza de facto la venda en locales (y mete un impuesto del 50%).
> 
> Los moros de la grifa no se comen un colin en las calles, solo pueden vender a los de los coffee shops que les aprietan en precio, por lo que se les cae toda la red de menudeo. Por otro lado, a sus envios de alijos desde marruecos les entra la competencia de las asociaciones cannabicas y otros productores locales "belegen", asi que se tratan de hacer un hueco en el mercado de la farlopa que sigue siendo ilegal y al final tras una escalada de fricciones y peleas los nuevos les meten un vuelco a los viejos en Rotterdam y empiezan los asesinatos.
> 
> El dia que se quite la prohibición a las drogas pasaremos de tener un problema de crimen y marginalidad a un problema sanitario, como eran las drogas antes de que a una panda de puritanas se les ocurriera prohibir el alcohol y demostraran el excelente negocio que es el mercado negro. Pero hay muchos interesados en que siga la prohibición.



Precisamente, por donde vivo, teníamos un problema con bandas del Este que saqueaban chalets, por contra, el año pasado no hubo apenas incidentes, hasta que un día, leyendo unas declaraciones de los Mossos en un periódico, encontré el motivo; esas bandas se habían pasado al cultivo y tráfico de marihuana, porque era mas rentable.

Con eso está todo dicho, que legalizando las drogas terminemos con el problema de las mafias de narcotráfico, no significa para nada que se termine con el crimen, y mucho menos con los problemas de salud que se puedan derivar del consumo de drogas; por eso, en cierto modo, y siendo cínicamente pragmático, comprendo que hasta es deseable que los criminales se dediquen al menudeo de drogas blandas, que a hechos delictivos mucho mas graves y preocupantes.


----------



## Sadhu (24 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Legalicemos la droga, decían, que el crimen se va a acabar decían



En Países Bajos NO está legalizada la droga ni tampoco el cannabis.

Hay que informarse mejor!!!!


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Precisamente, por donde vivo, teníamos un problema con bandas del Este que saqueaban chalets, por contra, el año pasado no hubo apenas incidentes, hasta que un día, leyendo unas declaraciones de los Mossos en un periódico, encontré el motivo; esas bandas se habían pasado al cultivo y tráfico de marihuana, porque era mas rentable.
> 
> Con eso está todo dicho, que legalizando las drogas terminemos con el problema de las mafias de narcotráfico, no significa para nada que se termine con el crimen, y mucho menos con los problemas de salud que se puedan derivar del consumo de drogas; por eso, en cierto modo, y siendo cínicamente pragmático, comprendo que hasta es deseable que los criminales se dediquen al menudeo de drogas blandas, que a hechos delictivos mucho mas graves y preocupantes.



Es un problema más economico que otra cosa. Es una actividad que permite generar enormes cantidades de efectivo y que por una estructura piramidal permiten crear organizaciones mafiosas con capacidad de corromper las estructuras estatales. Ese es el verdadero problema y la verdadera causa de la prohibición: el negocio que supone el mercado negro.

Si haces que un gramo de cocaina valga 5 euros en una farmacia (coste de produccion + 60% de impuesto especial) y que los consumidores tengan que registrarse al modo que se hace en las asociaciones de cannabis transformas un problema con múltiples derivadas (todas ellas nefastas) en un problema de salud pública como el tabaco y una fuente de ingresos para el estado.

Que habrá gente que se enganchará... pues claro, pero antes de la prohibición ya se conocian esos enganches y no se consideraban un problema grave y las drogas se dispensaban en farmacias o incluso eran ingredientes de productos de consumo masivo. Unas drogas de libre disposición se pueden controlar con políticas de información. 

A mi me pasó que al llegar a vivir a Holanda el tema del cannabis estaba tan tan aceptado socialmente, que para mi perdió toda la gracia de cuando era joven y nos fumabamos un porro entre 12 como ritual social litronero en la plaza.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es un problema más economico que otra cosa. Es una actividad que permite generar enormes cantidades de efectivo y que por una estructura piramidal permiten crear organizaciones mafiosas con capacidad de corromper las estructuras estatales. Ese es el verdadero problema y la verdadera causa de la prohibición: el negocio que supone el mercado negro.
> 
> Si haces que un gramo de cocaina valga 5 euros en una farmacia (coste de produccion + 60% de impuesto especial) y que los consumidores tengan que registrarse al modo que se hace en las asociaciones de cannabis transformas un problema con múltiples derivadas (todas ellas nefastas) en un problema de salud pública como el tabaco y una fuente de ingresos para el estado.
> 
> ...



Es que el que quiere consumir, si lo prohíbes, lo terminará consumiendo igual, solo que comprará a organizaciones criminales, y sin ningún tipo de garantía sanitaria, como ocurrió con el alcohol de la Ley Seca, que muchas veces dejaba a la gente ciega, literalmente.

La realidad de las drogas, es que la mayoría de la gente las consume y sigue con su vida con total normalidad, y si que hay un porcentaje de población, que probablemente por traumas psicológicos no resueltos, o por causas genéticas, si que se enganchan y tienen problemas, y son los que se tienen que tratar.

Porque mas que las adicciones, existen los adictos, gente con un vacío en su vida, con un trauma psicológico, que trata de tapar consumiendo las substancias que tiene accesibles, si le prohíbes el alcohol, pero legalizas los porros, se enganchará a los porros, como en muchos países islámicos, y si prohíbes los porros y legalizas el alcohol, se enganchará al alcohol.

Huerta de Soto lo explica a la perfección...


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> En Países Bajos NO está legalizada la droga ni tampoco el cannabis.
> 
> Hay que informarse mejor!!!!



En Paises Bajos las drogas son "gedoogbelegen" es decir, tecnicamente prohibidas y tácitamente permitidas por la costumbre local. Los ayuntamientos tienen poder para hacer "gedoog" de las politicas nacionales de forma razonada y adaptarlas a sus necesidades (hay que tener en cuenta que en el sistema político holandes es la ciudad el principal actor político). Es el caso del cannabis y otras drogas, por eso hay municipalidades donde no hay coffee shops y otras que estan a rebosar. Depende de cada ciudad y cada momento. Por ejemplo en localidades fronterizas no se hace por el problema de tener a los camellos alemanes y belgas entrando y saliendo de la ciudad y recorriendose docenas de coffee shops para comprar cannabis de mucho mayor calidad que la que mueven las mafias turcas y marroquies de sus paises.

Como curiosidad, en Holanda los yonkis de heroina pueden apuntarse a un programa de salud pública donde reciben sus dosis en farmacias de forma gratuita, sin adulteración y bajo control farmacológico y médico. Con eso se han cargado desde hace 20 años toda la marginalidad y delincuencia que les acompañaba y las mafias que la suministraban.

A efectos de las autoridades sanitarias hay mas preocupación por el consumo de alcohol que por el de cannabis, ya que el cannabis no tiene un efecto aniquilador de la persona que si tiene el alcohol. Las multas por consumir alcohol en la calle en holanda no son de broma y solo se puede vender alcohol duro en tiendas de licores especializadas.


----------



## Scire (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> En Japón los clanes Jakuza controlan el tráfico de drogas. Y por supuesto tienen sus movidas entre ellos, pero al ser una organización estructurada y que trabaja en unos límites acordados bajo cuerda con el gobierno, la discreción es lo primero, y los descuartizamientos, las amputaciones y los asesinatos se hacen siempre de forma privada. Los narcos mexicanos cuelgan al rival de un puente con la lengua sacada por el pescuezo, los jakuzas envian el tatuaje del rival perfectamente embalsamado y enmarcado al clan rival y el asesinato tiene que pasar previamente por un consejo de ancianos.
> 
> Japon es el pais del qué dirán y todas las perversiones se ocultan, y la droga se considera eso, pero el consumo no es tan insignificante, sencillamente está muy oculto, como todas las cosas socialmente incorrectas.
> 
> ...



La yakuza y los narcos no tienen ni punto de comparación.

En Japón la gente no se droga, salvo cuatro gatos y de esos cuatro, la mitad extranjeros. Y por supuesto no se publicitan las drogas por todos los canales culturales o de entretenimiento. Las drogas se persiguen policialmente, con severidad, pero también socialmente. El problema con las drogas, por tanto, es minúsculo.
Te lo digo porque llevo mucho tiempo aquí.

Lo que quiero hacer notar, de todos modos, es que, cuanto menor es el consumo de drogas en un país, menos criminalidad hay.
Si Holanda y media Europa no fuera un país de yonkis de mierda, donde drograrse es muy cool y muy moderno, esas bandas de moros traficantes no existirían.

Que la legalización de las drogas traerá paz social es un mito. En algunos países como EE.UU. se venden algunas drogas tan duras como la heroína, todo muy conforme a la legislación y con receta en una farmacia casi regalada por un dolor de espalda, y el problema con las drogas no ha hecho más que empeorar.


----------



## murti-bing (24 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues porque serán las larvas de alguien conectado con el majzén. Esto es, castuzos de allá. Papi es un general, mami es la concubina de un gran comerciante, el tete le corta el pelo al príncipe, mi tío es alto defuncionario... ¿Tú es que no conoces Marruecos o qué? ¡Allí la mafia cuelga casi toda de la monarquía!
> 
> En fin, vosotros y vuestra forma de juzgar. Algunos parece que sólo miréis a un lado de las cosas aposta.



Gilipolleces, al menos en Bruselas. Mi barrio está lleno de Mercedes, muchos de gama alta.
Imagino que lo compran por estatus y por hacer el viaje de vacaciones a Marruecos con un buen coche, pero eso no quita que se gasten un pastizal que el ciudadano medio ni tiene ni va a tener.
Es un modo de vida al menos aquí, y mucho dinero para financiar esos mercedes y’a se sabe muy bien de dónde sale. Mi piso de enfrente era de traficantes de droga, y el de al lado de mi mejor amigo exactamente igual. Y obviamente nadie les toca un pelo. Ninguno vivimos en Mollenbeek , no quiero ni pensar cómo será allí.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> La yakuza y los narcos no tienen ni punto de comparación.
> 
> En Japón la gente no se droga, salvo cuatro gatos y de esos cuatro, la mitad extranjeros. Y por supuesto no se publicitan las drogas por todos los canales culturales o de entretenimiento. Las drogas se persiguen policialmente, con severidad, pero también socialmente. El problema con las drogas, por tanto, es minúsculo.
> Te lo digo porque llevo mucho tiempo aquí.
> ...



Esta claro que si las drogas no existieran no habria ningun problema derivado de las drogas, ni delincuencia asociada. Pero existen y jamás van a dejar de existir.

Puedes montar una sociedad represiva a tope como la japonesa o coreana y obviamente la gente no se drogará si es un estigma, pero las drogas seguirán ahí porque son una pulsión primaria del ser humano, a poco que se abra la mano la gente irá a colocarse.

Las drogas existen desde antes que existiera la humanidad, son parte de la etología de todos los animales superiores. Desde urracas y loros, hasta delfines y felinos, los animales buscan algo para obtener ese placer sensible que proporcionan. Los delfines espachurran peces globo para colocarse con la tetrodoxina que exudan y deben hacerlo desde hace miles de generaciones, porque han desarrollado inmunidad a un veneno capaz de matar a un hombre en minutos en dosis mínimas. Los lemures se drogan lamiendo milpies venenosos....


----------



## Trep33 (24 Oct 2022)

Vamos a ver, que se os va la cabeza, 20000 millones de euros es lo que mueve Irere Montere en su chiringuito. Estamos hablando de Paises Bajos, un pais con la superficie de Aragon , la tercera parte de poblacion del reino de Antonio...y su mismo PIB.

Como muchos sabran vivo en Tilburg, la zona cero de todo esto, y como es el dia a dia???, pues normal, no tendras problemas sino los buscas, incluso en el temido Tilburg Noord, centro mundial de las pastillas , yihadistas y refugiados sirios.

Eso si, de repente hay redadas de la policia, y se llevan a un vecino , o paran un coche como si fuera fast and furious, o vas a echar gasolina por la noche y aquello parece la mafia calabresa.

Tambien os digo por la noche hay mucho movimientos de coches en los caminos rurales del Brabante, eso si, si no te sales de las vias principales pues no tienes problemas.

Y por ultimo , esta zona , Brabante y Limburg, es zona rural, aunque esten grandes multinacionales , el caracter es de zona agropecuaria, siempre pongo el mismo ejemplo , los cultivos de maiz llegan hasta el mismisimo Eindhoven , dentro de la ciudad, o las ovejas pastorean alrededor de las fabricas de Tesla en Tilburg.

otra ofensiva a paises bajos @Ds_84 ?


----------



## Ds_84 (24 Oct 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que se os va la cabeza, 20000 millones de euros es lo que mueve Irere Montere en su chiringuito. Estamos hablando de Paises Bajos, un pais con la superficie de Aragon , la tercera parte de poblacion del reino de Antonio...y su mismo PIB.
> 
> Como muchos sabran vivo en Tilburg, la zona cero de todo esto, y como es el dia a dia???, pues normal, no tendras problemas sino los buscas, incluso en el temido Tilburg Noord, centro mundial de las pastillas , yihadistas y refugiados sirios.
> 
> ...



Sin duda alguna amigo.

No sé que es lo que ha pasado entre nuestro faraón Rutte y el guapo de Antonio, pero que hay una guerra híbrida nse si entre ministerios de buitelande zaken o que...pero que haberla la hay, sin duda.

Que los dos países están en guerra híbrida lo ve todo el mundo. Me sorprende que los dutchies no contrataquen con information warfare...supongo que no perciben a los hezpañolitos como amenaza.

El dia que la Blue Banana implosione, en Spain la gente irá en taparabos, robando gasolina con una manguera de jardín y compartiendo comida como en un suburbio de Manila 

Que no digo que no pase..ojo! Pero mae mía..no tiene que llover pa eso maese Treptje!

TotC strakCs!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay más católicos que protestantes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238481



Y quien manda en Holanda?

En la Irlanda de la hambruna también había más católicos.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Gilipolleces, al menos en Bruselas. Mi barrio está lleno de Mercedes, muchos de gama alta.
> Imagino que lo compran por estatus y por hacer el viaje de vacaciones a Marruecos con un buen coche, pero eso no quita que se gasten un pastizal que el ciudadano medio ni tiene ni va a tener.
> Es un modo de vida al menos aquí, y mucho dinero para financiar esos mercedes y’a se sabe muy bien de dónde sale. Mi piso de enfrente era de traficantes de droga, y el de al lado de mi mejor amigo exactamente igual. Y obviamente nadie les toca un pelo. Ninguno vivimos en Mollenbeek , no quiero ni pensar cómo será allí.



Yo he vivido en Molenbeek medio año, concretamente en la plaza de Saint-Jean Baptiste Un sitio demigrante pero precios de alquiler tirados por los suelos y por lo que pagaba por un estudio paco en Quartier Europeen me pillaba en Molenbeek un pisazo proceresco. Eso si, solo el piso estaba cuidado, porque las zonas comunes el ascensor desmantelado, los marmoles arrancados, los pisos enganchados al suministro público, las humedades descontroladas e incluso algunos moros tapiaban zonas de los descansillos para ampliarse la chabola.

En la calle por el dia no hay ningún peligro si eres tio, hablas francés y te mimetizas con las costumbres locales apalancandote en el "Salon de The" y te pones a controlar la plaza como hacen ellos, a la que te jincas un te verde. Cuando te preguntan por verte tan blanquito les dices que eres de Al-Andalus, y se nos considera medio moros, lo que en ese ecosistema es importante. Hay que tener un poco de cuidado con quien hablas, pero la mayoria de moros de los cafés son currelas escaqueados o desempleados que viven de las multiples pagas del estado, no son problematicos. Aparte, yo lo tuve facil porque mi casero era un moro de Tánger bien considerado en el barrio y me presento a unos de una tienda de churros que también hablaban español y que me "avalaron" en el radio-patio del barrio. No se mueve una mosca en Molenbeek que los moros no controlen, todos sabian que yo era "le locatier andalusien" de mi casero.















Por la noche las cosas no son tan sencillas, los cafés cierran y los macarrillas se concentran en manadas en sitios por donde tienes que pasar si o si (pasos de peatones en el bulevar, salidas de metro, paradas de autobus). Si eres occidental acabas sin billetera o sin bragas, segun el género. Y olvidate de la policia de Bruselas, allí no van a entrar, solo pueden pasar a ambulancias o a una especie de SAMUR social que cuentan con el beneplacito de los que mandan, el consejo de los Sheiks de los diversos clanes. Cometer cualquier delito no autorizado en Molenbeek se castiga con la aplicación literal de la Sharia, asi como cualquier ofensa al Islam.

La policia nunca entra en Molenbeek, solo hacen como que patrullan por la zona del bulevar pero meterse en las calles y callejas del barrio son ganas de jugarse el bigote y lo menos que despachan los moros es que acabe un adoquin empotrado en el parabrisas. Si entran tienen que hacerlo tomando la calle y con material antidisturbios, pero un coche patrulla con dos polis está vendido desde que abandona el bulevar. También han entrado a veces los paracaidistas del ejercito, que acojonan bastante. Yo solo vi una redada en Ribacourt y alli habia por lo menos una docena de coches y los policias armados hasta los dientes y eso que era la zona mas light del barrio.


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Y quien manda en Holanda?
> 
> En la Irlanda de la hambruna también había más católicos.



Te juro que no sabria decirte.... como ahi siempre gobiernan coaliciones y las politicas son de café para todos....


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Te juro que no sabria decirte.... como ahi siempre gobiernan coaliciones y las politicas son de café para todos....



Hombre, aunque ya hasta el Vaticano parece progre pero un país muy católico, Holanda, no parece.


----------



## murti-bing (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo he vivido en Molenbeek medio año, concretamente en la plaza de Saint-Jean Baptiste Un sitio demigrante pero precios de alquiler tirados por los suelos y por lo que pagaba por un estudio paco en Quartier Europeen me pillaba en Molenbeek un pisazo proceresco. Eso si, solo el piso estaba cuidado, porque las zonas comunes el ascensor desmantelado, los marmoles arrancados, los pisos enganchados al suministro público, las humedades descontroladas e incluso algunos moros tapiaban zonas de los descansillos para ampliarse la chabola.
> 
> En la calle por el dia no hay ningún peligro si eres tio, hablas francés y te mimetizas con las costumbres locales apalancandote en el "Salon de The" y te pones a controlar la plaza como hacen ellos, a la que te jincas un te verde. Cuando te preguntan por verte tan blanquito les dices que eres de Al-Andalus, y se nos considera medio moros, lo que en ese ecosistema es importante. Hay que tener un poco de cuidado con quien hablas, pero la mayoria de moros de los cafés son currelas escaqueados o desempleados que viven de las multiples pagas del estado, no son problematicos. Aparte, yo lo tuve facil porque mi casero era un moro de Tánger bien considerado en el barrio y me presento a unos de una tienda de churros que también hablaban español y que me "avalaron" en el radio-patio del barrio. No se mueve una mosca en Molenbeek que los moros no controlen, todos sabian que yo era "le locatier" de mi casero.
> 
> ...



Descripción bastante acertada. Yo he ido a menudo a Molenbeek a casa de amigos pero no vivo ahí. Por la noche he ido siempre sin miedo pero con siete ojos por si acaso, aunque a mí me dicen "Salam aleikum" en todas partes y me suelen hablar en árabe (Bruselas, aeropuertos etc...) por la cara que tengo. Lo de los macarrillas se ve en cualquier barrio donde haya esta población (que no son pocos). Y cuidadito con levantarles la voz aunque estén haciendo el burro (arrancar postes, tirarse con carritos de la compra contra los aparcamientos de bicicletas eléctricas, ir con el coche a todo tren por calles a 30km/h y un largo etc que no voy a detallar aquí).

Lo sorprendente es cómo, tal y como describes, se ve perfectamente que un barrio u otro (o zonas) están bajo su completo control ... y culturalmente todo se mueve en torno a ellos (con lo que ello implica para quien tenga dos dedos de frente) . Negar ésto es ser un absoluto imbécil, pero la gente se sigue centrando en er colóh de la piéee ya tu sabeh mi vecino de la ejquina é mu güena hente.


----------



## Trep33 (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Te juro que no sabria decirte.... como ahi siempre gobiernan coaliciones y las politicas son de café para todos....



Paises bajos, VVD (liberales holandeses, partido en el poder), CDA (democristianos), D66(centro izquierda), CU(democristianos centristas), en coalicion


----------



## murti-bing (24 Oct 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que se os va la cabeza, 20000 millones de euros es lo que mueve Irere Montere en su chiringuito. Estamos hablando de Paises Bajos, un pais con la superficie de Aragon , la tercera parte de poblacion del reino de Antonio...y su mismo PIB.
> 
> Como muchos sabran vivo en Tilburg, la zona cero de todo esto, y como es el dia a dia???, pues normal, no tendras problemas sino los buscas, incluso en el temido Tilburg Noord, centro mundial de las pastillas , yihadistas y refugiados sirios.
> 
> ...



Eso de "no tienes problemas si no los buscas" me lo ha dicho también gente de Mexico DF, Sinaloa y Michoacán. 
Imagino que estaremos de acuerdo en que no es deseable vivir en un entorno de mierda como ese, especialmente teniendo hijos, por mucho que se considere una especie de nueva normalidad.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues si no reaccionan con lo de la Amalia.... no lo van a hacer con nada y se merecerán lo que les pase. Para un nacionalista holandés la Casa Real de Orange es como Companys, Tarradellas y el niño del tambor todo a la vez para los nacionalistas catalufos.
> 
> De todas maneras en su favor he de decir que Paises Bajos es el unico pais de toda Europa que tiene un partido antiislamico que aboga a las claras por deportar a todos los moros fuera del pais sin dejar ni uno, sin eufemismos ni matices. Y es segunda o tercera fuerza politica en todas las elecciones, lo que pasa es que le hacen el cordon sanitario.



Y también había antes un nazi gay y calbo.

¿Qué fue de él?


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Hombre, aunque ya hasta el Vaticano parece progre pero un país muy católico, Holanda, no parece.



Depende... no es un catolicismo a la española, es mas de poner el evangelio en la calle que de misas y obispos. La iglesia catolica crece ahi porque esta muy presente en temas sociales y se toman muy en serio lo de hacer "_parochie_" y las iglesias protestantes se han convertido en poco más que un club social para ir a tomar café y galletitas de mantequilla con cuatro abuelos en un entorno lúgubre y severo.


----------



## Trep33 (24 Oct 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Eso de "no tienes problemas si no los buscas" me lo ha dicho también gente de Mexico DF, Sinaloa y Michoacán.
> Imagino que estaremos de acuerdo en que no es deseable vivir en un entorno de mierda como ese, especialmente teniendo hijos, por mucho que se considere una especie de nueva normalidad.



Yo no vivo en Holanda (la de arriba o la de abajo), sino en el Brabante, por supuesto que hay barrios malos en las grandes ciudades, pero no es una sensacion continua de inseguridad.

Esto es tilburg noord



 (El barrio mas pobre de paises bajos, en espanyol)


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Depende... no es un catolicismo a la española. La iglesia catolica crece ahi porque esta muy presente en temas sociales. Yo mismo me enredé para echar una mano en la parroquia catolica de mi pueblo haciendo chapucillas en casas de ancianos con la pensión minima, y eso que era en zona teoricamente calvinista (noord holland), cerca de Alkmaar.



Y en España no está presente en temas sociales? Es básicamente la que da de comer a todos los que deja hambrientos el socialismo de este país. No sé cómo son allí pero desde aquí muy católicos no se les ve el país, y sus iglesias, tienen imágenes, crucifijos? A que no?

Lo que tú llamas católico español supongo que será católico apostólico romano que es lo que somos nosotros aunque la mierda roja quiera borrarlo. Eso es algo que compartimos todos los países del sur de este continente que la mayoría de centroy norte de Europa no comparte con nosotros.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (24 Oct 2022)

Para el estado, acabar con el crimen es muy sencillo cuando hay voluntad, ahí está el salvador como ejemplo. Esto es lo que los estados de europa quieren para las naciones europeas


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Y también había antes un nazi gay y calbo.
> 
> ¿Qué fue de él?



Pym Fortuin??? 

Una gran pérdida, quiza el tipo con mas nivel intelectual que ha enfrentado a los musulmanes. Licenciado en Derecho, Económicas e Historia y doctor en Sociología. Un puto crack hablando y escribiendo.

Asesinado en 2002 enfrente de una emisora de radio por un puto comeflores (no es coña, un flipado animalista que le mató porque decía que ponía con su discurso en peligro a los pobrecitos y pacíficos musulmanes). Luego vendrian todos los atentados del 11-M de Madrid, los de Londres, la caceria contra los dibujantes Charlie Hebdo, la bomba del aeropuerto de Bruselas, la matanza de Bataclan, el camión de Niza y el de Barcelona y demas actos de buena voluntad con los que los musulmanes nos han expresado su pacifismo.

Lo mataron cuando los sondeos le daban como vencedor de las elecciones de 2002 con casi 40 escaños, lo que le colocaba de primer ministro, asi que igual el animalista no actuo por su cuenta.









Volkert van der Graaf - Criminalia, la enciclopedia del crimen


Volkert van der Graaf fue condenado a 18 años de prisión por asesinar de seis disparos al político holandés Pim Fortuyn en Hilversum el 6 de mayo de 2002.




criminalia.es


----------



## Gotthard (24 Oct 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Y en España no está presente en temas sociales? Es básicamente la que da de comer a todos los que deja hambrientos el socialismo de este país. No sé cómo son allí pero desde aquí muy católicos no se les ve el país, y sus iglesias, tienen imágenes, crucifijos? A que no?
> 
> Lo que tú llamas católico español supongo que será cristiano apostólico romano que es lo que somos nosotros aunque la mierda roja quiera borrarlo. Eso es algo que compartimos todos los países del sur de este continente que la mayoría de centroy norte de Europa no comparte con nosotros.



Juzga tu mismo. En este caso es una Iglesia del finales del XIX, asi que mucha decoración no tiene, mentalidad frugal holandesa, pero si tiene sus santos y sus virgenes, como peculiaridad tiene una capillita muy pequeña adosada que nunca cierra para atender "urgencias" religiosas 24x7 (literal). También regentan un hospicio donde te puedes alojar gratis si estas en necesidad y controlan varias viviendas para el mismo fin. Tambien tienen varias cooperativas donde emplean gente sobre todo en la agricultura local. También se da catequesis y hay una asociación de jóvenes católicos bastante potente.







Son apostolicos y romanos, lo que hay que entender es que en tierra de herejes, desde que nos fuimos los españoles, los catolicos han tenido que luchar mucho y hay muchos martires, eso ha creado una Iglesia muy peculiar y donde se curra de firme para conseguir cada parroquiano nuevo, si es posible birlandoselo a la competencia. No obstante sus peculiaridades, hay jerarquía y obediencia a Roma. No hace mucho le metieron una pena canonica a una monja por abrirse un canal de TikTok... que está bien innovar, pero sin perder las formas.


----------



## Larata (24 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> No, no estoy para daros lecciones de intelectualidad a vosotros, estoy para barreros con mi superioridad moral e intelectual, pero porque no aprendéis.



Un ladrón hablando de superioridad moral.


----------



## Scire (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esta claro que si las drogas no existieran no habria ningun problema derivado de las drogas, ni delincuencia asociada. Pero existen y jamás van a dejar de existir.
> 
> Puedes montar una sociedad represiva a tope como la japonesa o coreana y obviamente la gente no se drogará si es un estigma, pero las drogas seguirán ahí porque son una pulsión primaria del ser humano, a poco que se abra la mano la gente irá a colocarse.
> 
> ...



Bien, esa es una visión, digamos, resignada y fatalista.
Podríamos aplicarlo al trabajo, la explotación o la prostitución infantil, que siempre han existido... Pero estos problemas han desaparecido.
Lo cierto es que las drogas, comunes en otras épocas, han dejado de existir o se han reducido a su mínima manifestación en algunos países de Asia. Algunas sociedades han concluido que el beneficio que aportan las drogas no compensa el perjuicio, y, por no eliminarlas del todo, han aceptado solo drogas medianamente suaves, como el acohol, común y hasta promovido en las sociedades asiáticas.

Sí, es un problema complejo, porque algunas personas las quieren y, en el ejercicio de su libertad, ¿quién es nadie para prohibirles su consumo?
Pero no sirve ponerle paños calientes, ni excusas que no llevan a ningín sitio. La mayor parte de las drogas, legales o no, llevan asociados unos u otros problemas. Legalizar la heroína, como están legalizados otros opioides en EE.UU., no ha contribuido a nada bueno. Hay los mismos o más yonkis, aunque tengan recetas en regla. Muchos criminales en EE.UU. van puestos de su medicina cuando se enfrentan a la policía. Estar drogado suele eliminar esa sensación de miedo, de peligro, de responsabilidad, por lo que es normal que un drogado cometa un crimen o se enfrente a la policía. He ahí el problema de la criminalidad.

Y por cierto que la sociedad japonesa no es tan represiva como las modernas europeas. Ese es otro mito. En Japón puedes hacer lo que te dé la gana y nadie te molesta. El nivel de libertad que se respira en Japón hace décadas que se perdió en España.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (24 Oct 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Juzga tu mismo. En este caso es una Iglesia del finales del XIX, asi que mucha decoración no tiene, mentalidad frugal holandesa, pero si tiene sus santos y sus virgenes, como peculiaridad tiene una capillita muy pequeña adosada que nunca cierra para atender "urgencias" religiosas 24x7 (literal). También regentan un hospicio donde te puedes alojar gratis si estas en necesidad y controlan varias viviendas para el mismo fin. Tambien tienen varias cooperativas donde emplean gente sobre todo en la agricultura local. También se da catequesis y hay una asociación de jóvenes católicos bastante potente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238974
> 
> ...



Eso lo que digo yo que hay mucha hipocresía, van de frugales pero me parece a mí que no hay mucho de eso. Luego no es una iglesia como la de aquí, no veo imágenes de la virgen ni de santos ni nada apenas un crucifijo eso sí. En ese aspecto no digo que no sean ni mejores ni peores pero ellos desde hace tiempo nos han mirado por encima del hombro incluso en el término religioso pero deberían mirarse un poco más a ellos. En cuanto a que haya iglesias católicas que están sometidas al dictado del Vaticano normal si no serían protestantes. Pero repito no me parece que sea la corriente que domina políticamente el país aunque menciones que haya más población católica. Los protestantes no son católicos apostólicos romanos.

Si no para resumir mira las declaraciones del gobierno holandés acerca de España o Italia de los últimos veinte años.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Oct 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Un ladrón hablando de superioridad moral.



¿Yo a quién le he quitado nada?


----------



## Larata (24 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> ¿Yo a quién le he quitado nada?



A todo el mundo, defendiendo un sistema extractivo en aras de "justicia social".

O que pasa que si me robas a punta de pistola la mitad de mi sueldo es un robo, pero si 200.000 ladrones votan para nombrar a uno de los suyos "jefe" y que ponga en un papel que tengo que darle el 50% de mi sueldo, entonces está cojonudo.


----------



## trellat (24 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y es cierto, la propia holanda es el ejemplo de ello; pero claro, cuando es legal, el negocio deja de ser tan lucrativo.



legalizar la droga es como legalizar el robo, abocado al fracaso más absoluto.

legalizar la droga supone ir todo dios drogado; Un pais entero sin estar en lo que tiene que estar, sin valores ... a espensas de la gentuza por desidia del personal.
Salta a la vista.


----------



## Oteador (24 Oct 2022)

*Matrimonio homosexual. La Princesa Amalia de los Países Bajos también será reina si se casa con una mujer* 

pero que mierda es esta?


----------



## trellat (24 Oct 2022)

La CE aplaza el control de cítricos a Sudáfrica por presión de Holanda y enciende al sector


El ejecutivo comunitario retira de orden del día del SCoPAFF la propuesta para aplicar el tratamiento en frío a las naranjas sudafricanas. Los agricultores hablan de "traición"




www.elconfidencial.com












Holanda y Sudáfrica, señaladas por las plagas


La excolonia de los Países Bajos es su principal socia comercial y primera proveedora no comunitaria de naranjas y mandarinas.




www.levante-emv.com




Lo dicho, esta gente no está en lo que tiene que estar. Una calada al porro ... y ya se verá, y si no ¿qué coño importa las putas naranjas habiendo mandanga?


----------



## Kelowna (24 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Japón.
> 
> La delincuencia relacionada con las drogas es directamente proporcional a su consumo: poquísima



No me creo que los japos no aliñen los sushi rolls con algo , conociendo sus jornadas draconianas no sólo de sake vive el hombre dijo Pepe Botika.
En la segunda guerra mundial iban puestos como koalas con anfetas.


Invasor dijo:


> Los cojones nos iban a dejar. Aquí las cartas están echadas ya



Ya lo sé por eso lo comentaba...


----------



## HaCHa (24 Oct 2022)

Larata dijo:


> A todo el mundo, defendiendo un sistema extractivo en aras de "justicia social".



Extractivo es que un jet privado no pague impuestos y tu coche sí, subnormal.
De justicia social no hables porque eso no sabes lo que es.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> legalizar la droga es como legalizar el robo, abocado al fracaso más absoluto.
> 
> legalizar la droga supone ir todo dios drogado; Un pais entero sin estar en lo que tiene que estar, sin valores ... a espensas de la gentuza por desidia del personal.
> Salta a la vista.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Extractivo es que un jet privado no pague impuestos y tu coche sí, subnormal.
> De justicia social no hables porque eso no sabes lo que es.



No era verdadero Socialismo, si ha fracasado ha sido porque no he sido yo el que lo ha aplicado.

Vamos, lo de siempre.


----------



## Larata (24 Oct 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Extractivo es que un jet privado no pague impuestos y tu coche sí, subnormal.
> De justicia social no hables porque eso no sabes lo que es.



Pues lo que tenemos gracias a paletos con ideas del siglo XIV como tú. Ah ¿Qué pasa? ¿Te prometieron el paraíso de la igualdad? ¿Que el socialismo era el fin de la corrupción? Pobre necio.


----------



## murti-bing (24 Oct 2022)

Trep33 dijo:


> Yo no vivo en Holanda (la de arriba o la de abajo), sino en el Brabante, por supuesto que hay barrios malos en las grandes ciudades, pero no es una sensacion continua de inseguridad.
> 
> Esto es tilburg noord
> 
> ...



Se me ha venido a la cabeza tu mensaje. Hago un apunte por si a alguien le interesa: la sensación que tengo en general no es de inseguridad. Antes estaba my a menudo fuera por la noche por muchas partes de la ciudad y la verdad nunca tuve miedo, sólo precaución.
Pero lo que sí que siento en Bruselas (ciudad “grande”) es una sensación insoportable de decadencia: suciedad (meados , graffitis por todas partes, calles llenas de basura por un sistema deficiente de recogida y por lo guarro de algunas curturah ), dejadez, cosas que no funcionan muy a menudo (parquímetros , ascensores, incluso semáforos) , gente por la calle sin hacer nada (tu sabeh amego). Obras que nunca terminan por toda la ciudad , gente que no sabe o no quiere conducir correctamente, hedor en el transporte público de alérgicos al desodorante, servicio al cliente de ínfima calidad en muchas tiendas y restaurantes… y un largo etcétera.
Y todo esto no es en los barrios chungos sino en una gran parte de la ciudad , en especial el centro .
Durante un tiempo pensé que estaba volviéndome tarado pero cada vez son más lo amigos que están de acuerdo con todo lo que digo (y con más)
Es como si todo se estuviera, literalmente , derroyendo: no sólo los barrios chungos.
Sólo los barrios de pasta se libran casi completamente de buena parte de la derroición .
Llevo más de tres lustros aquí y veo una decadencia clara. No se trata de un par de barrios marginales.
Nunca he vivido en Madrid o Barcelona. Ustedes sienten eso también??


----------



## murti-bing (24 Oct 2022)

Añado que incluso algunas amistades tradicionalmente progres se están cayendo del guindo y cambiando de opinión al ver la evolución de la ciudad.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Oct 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Se me ha venido a la cabeza tu mensaje. Hago un apunte por si a alguien le interesa: la sensación que tengo en general no es de inseguridad. Antes estaba my a menudo fuera por la noche por muchas partes de la ciudad y la verdad nunca tuve miedo, sólo precaución.
> Pero lo que sí que siento en Bruselas (ciudad “grande”) es una sensación insoportable de decadencia: suciedad (meados , graffitis por todas partes, calles llenas de basura por un sistema deficiente de recogida y por lo guarro de algunas curturah ), dejadez, cosas que no funcionan muy a menudo (parquímetros , ascensores, incluso semáforos) , gente por la calle sin hacer nada (tu sabeh amego). Obras que nunca terminan por toda la ciudad , gente que no sabe o no quiere conducir correctamente, hedor en el transporte público de alérgicos al desodorante, servicio al cliente de ínfima calidad en muchas tiendas y restaurantes… y un largo etcétera.
> Y todo esto no es en los barrios chungos sino en una gran parte de la ciudad , en especial el centro .
> Durante un tiempo pensé que estaba volviéndome tarado pero cada vez son más lo amigos que están de acuerdo con todo lo que digo (y con más)
> ...



"La ventana rota" ya lleva mucho tiempo así


----------



## ashe (25 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que el que quiere consumir, si lo prohíbes, lo terminará consumiendo igual, solo que comprará a organizaciones criminales, y sin ningún tipo de garantía sanitaria, como ocurrió con el alcohol de la Ley Seca, que muchas veces dejaba a la gente ciega, literalmente.
> 
> La realidad de las drogas, es que la mayoría de la gente las consume y sigue con su vida con total normalidad, y si que hay un porcentaje de población, que probablemente por traumas psicológicos no resueltos, o por causas genéticas, si que se enganchan y tienen problemas, y son los que se tienen que tratar.
> 
> ...



Precisamente en varios estados de USA lo legalizaron por lo que has dicho además de justificarlo con que legalizado se anularia tanto la mafia como se recaudaria dinero con dicho negocio y al final hay mas mafias y apenas han recaudado lo que esperaban creando pequeños guettos de droga pura como lo que pasa en holanda por ej


----------



## Joaquim (25 Oct 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Precisamente en varios estados de USA lo legalizaron por lo que has dicho además de justificarlo con que legalizado se anularia tanto la mafia como se recaudaria dinero con dicho negocio y al final hay mas mafias y apenas han recaudado lo que esperaban creando pequeños guettos de droga pura como lo que pasa en holanda por ej



Pues no tiene ninguna lógica, para que vas a comprar droga cara a una mafia, ilegalmente y sin garantía sanitaria, cuando la puedes comprar en un establecimiento legal; podrías pasarme algún enlace que lo corroborase, gracias.


----------



## otroyomismo (25 Oct 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Se me ha venido a la cabeza tu mensaje. Hago un apunte por si a alguien le interesa: la sensación que tengo en general no es de inseguridad. Antes estaba my a menudo fuera por la noche por muchas partes de la ciudad y la verdad nunca tuve miedo, sólo precaución.
> Pero lo que sí que siento en Bruselas (ciudad “grande”) es una sensación insoportable de decadencia: suciedad (meados , graffitis por todas partes, calles llenas de basura por un sistema deficiente de recogida y por lo guarro de algunas curturah ), dejadez, cosas que no funcionan muy a menudo (parquímetros , ascensores, incluso semáforos) , gente por la calle sin hacer nada (tu sabeh amego). Obras que nunca terminan por toda la ciudad , gente que no sabe o no quiere conducir correctamente, hedor en el transporte público de alérgicos al desodorante, servicio al cliente de ínfima calidad en muchas tiendas y restaurantes… y un largo etcétera.
> Y todo esto no es en los barrios chungos sino en una gran parte de la ciudad , en especial el centro .
> Durante un tiempo pensé que estaba volviéndome tarado pero cada vez son más lo amigos que están de acuerdo con todo lo que digo (y con más)
> ...



me too en BCN. Lo llevo diciendo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## trellat (25 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



ya estamos con la chorrada de siempre ...

Lo mismo va a ser el alcohol que los porros, la cocaina, la heroina, el lsd, extasis ...


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Tal vez eran los labios de abajo.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> ya estamos con la chorrada de siempre ...
> 
> Lo mismo va a ser el alcohol que los porros, la cocaina, la heroina, el lsd, extasis ...



No, el alcohol es mas dañino que los porros, pero como está socialmente aceptado, y hemos aprendido en líneas generales a hacer un consumo moderado y responsable, no percibimos tanto su peligro.



Como digo siempre, cuando te tomes un vino con la comida, cuando te tomes una cervecita en la terracita con una bravas, cuando te relajes con los amigos tomando un Gin-Tonic tras una partido de Pádel, cuando brindes en Navidad con Champagne o Cava, cuando vayas a unos viñedos a hacer una cata de vinos, piensa que siempre saldrá el iluminado e iluminada de turno, que te lo van a querer prohibir, apelando a la gente que sufre de alcoholismo.


----------



## Joaquim (25 Oct 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Tal vez eran los labios de abajo.



Esos menos todavía...


----------



## Pura Sangre (25 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Industria agroalimentaria que da mil vueltas a cualquier otra y el mayor puerto de Europa y probablemente del mundo en valor añadido de la mercancía. Solo con eso ya están a la cabeza mundial.




total se la van a cerrar para cumplir con la agenda 2030


----------



## trellat (26 Oct 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, *el alcohol es mas dañino que l*os porros, pero como está socialmente aceptado,.



jaja venga yaaa porrero, se te ve el plumero .
Lo que dices, si los porros estuviesen tan a la orden del dia como el beberse un culillo de vino en las comidas España sería un inmenso manicomio.
Que te cuenten los psiquiatras de la ss sobre los canabis y su relacion con las psicosis, esquzofrenia ...


----------



## Joaquim (26 Oct 2022)

trellat dijo:


> jaja venga yaaa porrero, se te ve el plumero .
> Lo que dices, si los porros estuviesen tan a la orden del dia como el beberse un culillo de vino en las comidas España sería un inmenso manicomio.
> Que te cuenten los psiquiatras de la ss sobre los canabis y su relacion con las psicosis, esquzofrenia ...



No, que exponga que el alcohol es mas nocivo que la marihuana, no significa que fume porros, eso es una falacia.

Y bueno, yo no he negado los efectos nocivos, pero la realidad es que afectan a un porcentaje muy bajo de la población, en muchos casos porque hay una predisposición genética a tener esos problemas; debemos por ello negarle al resto de población el derecho a consumir ese producto, cuando pueden hacerlo y seguir con su vida normalmente?

El alcoholismo también es una enfermedad, y un drama para muchas famílas, lo sabías? Recuérdalo cuando te tomes un culillo de vino con las comidas.

Lo que pasa es que el alcohol está socialmente aceptado, y somos mas conscientes de nuestros limites y de sus peligros en riesgos generales; ojo, que yo en ningún caso me he puesto en contra de la información, al contrario, esta debe estar bien presente, para el que tome una decisión sea bien consciente.

Por cierto, yo fumaba, tabaco normal, pero fumaba, incluso llegué a paquete al día, y perdía la cuenta los fines de semana; y al final lo dejé, no sin esfuerzo, pero lo dejé, llevo 20 años sin fumar.... me convierte ello en un defensor de la Ley Antitabaco? No, para nada; creo firmemente que tiene que ser el dueño de un establecimiento, y nadie mas, quien tiene que decidir si se puede fumar en su propiedad privada o no, o si hace zonas habilitadas para tal uso, y zonas libres de humo, y es el cliente el que debe decidir si acudir a ese tipo de locales o no; y por que, dirás? Pues bien sencillo, porque defiendo la LI-BER-TAD.

Ahora, si alguien fuma, y me dice que lo quiere dejar, le animo a que lo haga, le digo que yo lo conseguí, que llevo 20 años sin fumar, y que estoy muy contento por ello; y como siempre digo a los jóvenes al respecto, la mejor forma de dejar de fumar, es simple y llanamente no empezar.

Ahora, yo no impongo a nadie, pero informo y doy mi opinión al respecto: Fumar es de imbéciles, te jodes la salud y el dinero para que otros se hagan ricos a tu costa, entre ellos el Estado, y les importa una mierda si por fumar enfermas y te mueres.

Léelo mínimo tres veces, y al igual logras comprenderlo.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Oct 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Falso, mentira, por miles de razones esa es una falacia en la que constantemente caéis los retrasados que no tenéis ni la más mera idea de como funciona una sociedad moderna. El puerto de Rotterdam mueve MILES de contenedores al día, es imposible controlar una mínima cantidad de esos contenedores sin que se paralice el comercio mundial originando perdidas millonarias, la droga entrará siempre por sitios como Rotterdam, Valencia, Algeciras o incluso puertos de mierda como los del N. de España o Viseu. Es imposible que no entre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quién es este prestamista?

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Formato JPG (Jueves a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Quién es este prestamista?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk



André Azoulay - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

